# BFI - Motor Mounts for your MK5, MK6, Beetle & B7 Passat



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We are proud to offer performance motor mounts for all 2.5L applications. Our poly mounts are unlike any other poly options available. They are produced from a two part liquid cast system in several durometers. This results in both a more uniform product as well as a more durable one.. 


*BFI - Complete Replacement 2.5l 5-cylinder Engine Mounts* 

After a lenghty period of design and testing we are finally proud to announce the release of our complete replacement engine side mount for Mk5 and Mk6 2.5 5 cylinder vehicles. BFI MK5/MK6 Complete Replacement Engine Mounts are available in 70a and 85a in shore hardness. We recommend Stage 1 mounts for stock & lightly modified Mk5/Mk6 5-cylinder vehicles. Stage 2 is recommended for heavily modified vehicles (ie turbo). 



*BFI MK5/MK6 Stage 1 Engine Mount (5-cylinder)* 

*BFI MK5/MK6 Stage 2 Engine Mount (5-cylinder)* 

 

*BFI - Transmission Mount Inserts* 

Upgrade your transmission mount and put more power to the ground while experiencing smoother shifting. Our polyurethane inserts are a direct replacement for those soft OEM pieces and really make a noticeable difference. 



*BFI MK5/MK6/MK2 TT Stage 1 Transmission Mount Insert* 

*BFI MK5/MK6/MK2 TT Stage 2 Transmission Mount Insert* 

 

*BFI - Complete Replacement Transmission Mounts* 

BFI MK5/MK6 Complete Replacement Transmission Mounts are available in 70a and 85a in shore hardness, vs stock which depending on the model, range from 40-50a. These provide a good increase in firmness for better performance, without dramatically increasing vibrations. 



*BFI MK5/MK6 Stage 1 Trans Mount (5-speed & Tiptronic)* 

*BFI MK5/MK6 Stage 2 Trans Mount (5-speed & Tiptronic)* 

 


See our entire MK5/MK6 motor mount portfolio* here.* 

Please post here, PM, or email us at: [email protected] with any Technical Questions.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

any ideas on when the motor mount will be released for the 2.5?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the stage 2! Had it for over a year now and STILL love it! Stiffens the whole motor up and you can REALLY feel it! Once I started the car up it was immediately noticeable...i thought I somehow got an exhaust leak it was so loud! It brings this car to life! Super stiff I start the car and feel it come to life with a tight growl! I totally suggest this to anyone who wants to be connected to car while behind the wheel...plus this thing really launches now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> any ideas on when the motor mount will be released for the 2.5?


 We're in the process of finalizing development for the engine side motor mount. 
There were a couple bumps in the road, but we're not letting that stop us from getting it to market.  




TylerO28 said:


> I have the stage 2! Had it for over a year now and STILL love it! Stiffens the whole motor up and you can REALLY feel it! Once I started the car up it was immediately noticeable...i thought I somehow got an exhaust leak it was so loud! It brings this car to life! Super stiff I start the car and feel it come to life with a tight growl! I totally suggest this to anyone who wants to be connected to car while behind the wheel...plus this thing really launches now


 Awesome! Thanks for the feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm totally down for the engine mount! Whenever its ready I'm in!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm totally down for the engine mount! Whenever its ready I'm in!


 As soon as they're available, we'll update this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you guys got any initial drawings or prototype shots you can post up for us? I'd like to get a look at it...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Have you guys got any initial drawings or prototype shots you can post up for us? I'd like to get a look at it...


 We have all that, but we consider it proprietary information.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Make a transmission mount for the 6spd Tiptronic transmission plz BFI! I was the guy who had to find out the hard way it was made for the 5spd manual transmission even though on your website I told you that you could configure it for 2.5 engine and select 6spd transmission and I ended up receiving the trans mount for the 6spd manual for the 2.0T. Anyways, I sold it so live and learn but I would like to see some automatic love!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm totally down for the engine mount! Whenever its ready I'm in!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're interested in staying in the know on that engine mount, subscribe to our newsletter (found on our website), or Like us on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

will the pre assembled fit an 09 5 speed?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kungfoojesus said:


> will the pre assembled fit an 09 5 speed?


Yes.
Stage I: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk5prtrmost1.html
Stage II: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk5prtrmost2.html


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

My stockers aren't what they used to be w/44k miles on them now. I miss the way my car used to grunt and hunker down, like it did on that first test drive. I think I'm going to get this. Can't wait for your solution to the other side! My car lifts rly bad too when I rev the motor. I can't wait to get this worn mount out and pop this sucker in!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

^^agreed. i've got 72K on my '08 Rabbit and the motor/tranny mounts feel like they've already sh*t the bed. whenever i let off the gas the car jerks very hard, and the motor has a TON of flex under throttle. it's starting to drive me bananas. i'm surprised at how poorly the OEM mounts have been constructed...this is the first VW/Audi I've owned that has experienced the issue to this extent.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeh its no secret that VW's, especially the base models, have a lot of soft rubber bushings that promote the "marshmellow" effect. Talk to anyone over the age of 40 and the "ride comfort" is usually first thing I hear about VW's lol.

I on the other hand, slamming into speed bumps and hitting the on ramps at a lil excess of speed, have definitely worn mine out already. Can't wait to replace these and the strut bushings.

What option do you have on strut bushings for the 09 5 speed 2.5? Does the 2.5 already have "vr6 bushings" or "audi bushings"? Or is there a rabbit specific part in there mucking things up?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The stock mounts in modern VWs are all comfort and no performance that's for sure.
This is a real photo of the stock trans insert:








Looks like warm swiss cheese..



kungfoojesus said:


> ... What option do you have on strut bushings for the 09 5 speed 2.5? Does the 2.5 already have "vr6 bushings" or "audi bushings"? Or is there a rabbit specific part in there mucking things up?


Currently, we do not stock MkV/MkVI strut bushings. These are far more durable then previous generations. That's not to say you shouldn't replace them after x amount of mileage, but with as fresh as the MkV/MkVI platform still is, it hasn't become a failure point for majority of enthusiasts.
I personally replaced mine when I put some Koni coils on my Rabbit, but I have 60k and figured I may as well replace them while I was in there. Having a look at the stock mounts once I pulled them from the car, there was definitely plenty of life left in them. In hindsight, I should have saved my money.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> eace:


 Does that mena the engine mount is ready?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

spdfrek said:


> Does that mena the engine mount is ready?


 I wish it was, but still not ready for market.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

what is the difference between the bsh mount and this one? The insert i'm assuming keeps the stock mount but replaces the rubber with polyurethane? vs the bsh mount which is billet aluminum with the polyurethane?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> what is the difference between the bsh mount and this one? The insert i'm assuming keeps the stock mount but replaces the rubber with polyurethane? vs the bsh mount which is billet aluminum with the polyurethane?


 Our inserts are designed to replace the factory rubber insert while retaining the factory mount housing. 
We sell the inserts alone, as well as preassembled mounts. 
Stage I Insert: http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/bfist1trmoin.html 
Stage II Insert: http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/bfitrmoinst2.html 
Preassembled Stage I: http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/mk5prtrmost1.html 
Preassembled Stage II: http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/mk5prtrmost2.html 

BSH took a different design approach and developed a complete replacement mount. 

Our inserts are the most cost effective replacement for the soft, factory mounts. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our inserts are the most cost effective replacement for the soft, factory mounts. :thumbup:


 I tend to agree!


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Free bump
Installed the stage 2 trans mount, great product for a great price. Easy to install too!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

RedRumGTI said:


> Free bump
> Installed the stage 2 trans mount, great product for a great price. Easy to install too!! :beer:


Awesome. Thanks for the feedback! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So Im confused, you guys are or arent building a full mount replacement similar to your 2.0t replacement mount?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So Im confused, you guys are or arent building a full mount replacement similar to your 2.0t replacement mount?


They have replacement mounts for the trans and engine. It's all on their site. You can get the insert of the complete kit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So then the answer is no. They have inserts and pre-assembled stock mounts with their insert...
I was hoping they were designing a FULL replacement engine mount like they have for the 2.0t


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So then the answer is no. They have inserts and pre-assembled stock mounts with their insert...
> I was hoping they were designing a FULL replacement engine mount like they have for the 2.0t


We have 2.5l billet engine side mounts and billet transmission mounts being developed that will be very similar to the replacement mounts for the FSI/TSI and VR6 platform. 

In terms of transmission side mounts for our cars right now, we offer inserts individually and preassembled OEM mounts with our insert like you've pointed out.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Pete, what is the ETA for the engine motor mount???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

mmrabbit said:


> Hi Pete, what is the ETA for the engine motor mount???


Still in development. 2.5l forum will be the first to know any new information.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have 2.5l billet engine side mounts and billet transmission mounts being developed that will be very similar to the replacement mounts for the FSI/TSI and VR6 platform.
> 
> In terms of transmission side mounts for our cars right now, we offer inserts individually and preassembled OEM mounts with our insert like you've pointed out.


Ok so you are doing a full billet replacement. Cant wait till that comes in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ok so you are doing a full billet replacement. Cant wait till that comes in


Yeah, similar to the MkIV engine/trans mounts and the TSI/FSI engine mounts. 
I own a 2.5l myself, so I'm chomping at the bits to get these out of development and onto my car.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, similar to the MkIV engine/trans mounts and the TSI/FSI engine mounts.
> I own a 2.5l myself, so I'm chomping at the bits to get these out of development and onto my car.


:thumbup::thumbup: Ya Ill order the engine mount for sure. Ive already sold my BSH mount, never got around to installing it, didnt work with my catch can.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This will be just an insert? If so then I'm really in, I like the idea of getting just a nice chunk of 80 duro and dropping her in...

Hope this is the plan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> This will be just an insert? If so then I'm really in, I like the idea of getting just a nice chunk of 80 duro and dropping her in...
> 
> Hope this is the plan


The transmission mount is just an insert.

Engine mount will be a complete replacement solution.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The transmission mount is just an insert.
> 
> Engine mount will be a complete replacement solution.


Cant wait to see the complete replacement engine mount :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Promotion has ended.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

just ordered stg 2! can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> just ordered stg 2! can't wait!


eace:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Is there a stage 2 torque arm insert for 2.5L?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

H3LVTCA said:


> Is there a stage 2 torque arm insert for 2.5L?


For 2005.5-2008 vehicles, there is just one torque arm insert - 90a durometer polyurethane.

For 2009+ vehicles, we have Stage I and Stage II.
Stage I is a 70a durometer.
Stage II is 90a durometer.

2005.5-2008 vehicles have a different torque arm mounts ("pucks") then the 2009+ vehicles.
The 2009+ vehicles have more rubber in each puck and the rubber is a slightly different shape. 
The 90a inserts on 2009+ vehicles - because of the additional rubber in the mount - transfer more vibrations to the back of the puck and into the subframe.
Because of this, we decided it would be necessary to offer a softer 70a insert to reduce those vibrations.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Status on the full replacement motor mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Status on the full replacement motor mount?


Still in development. 
We're hoping to have it ready for public release after the new year.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Still in development.
> We're hoping to have it ready for public release after the new year.


Sounds good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh snap! How much? I have your Trans mount insert and love it! This is a nice looking piece!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I hate to be _that guy_ but has BFI done any comparison to VF Engineering's mounts?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It doesn't matter! Vf doesn't make us the motor mount! So the point may be moot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Are you guys going to do a stealth stage for the MK5 platform?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Let me know when its out and available :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe a dumb question, but are the transmission mount and dog bone mount for the manual or auto trans??


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

alwaysdutch said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but are the transmission mount and dog bone mount for the manual or auto trans??


Both mounts should fit the tiptronic. 
I know for fact both mounts work on manual and DSG cars. 
I have a BFI torque arm insert and Stage I trans insert. It's an excellent combination. 
The motor mount will pair up well.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the 6-spd auto......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Oh snap! How much? I have your Trans mount insert and love it! This is a nice looking piece!


Price has not yet been determined.
Stay tuned - as soon as the mounts are available for sale, we will be posting here in the 2.5l forum.



b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Are you guys going to do a stealth stage for the MK5 platform?


We do not plan on doing a Stealth stage for the Mk5 platform.



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Let me know when its out and available :thumbup:


Absolutely. :thumbup:



alwaysdutch said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but are the transmission mount and dog bone mount for the manual or auto trans??


The transmission mount inserts and torque arm inserts will work on all manual/DSG/auto transmissions. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Black Forest Friday 2011 – OUR BIGGEST SALE EVER!
Almost our entire store on sale! Cross those items off your wish-list early, or find a stocking stuffer for a friend!
Just use these coupon codes during checkout to take advantage of the savings!!

*Keep in mind due to store limitations you can only use one coupon code per order, no combining unfortunately. Also please be aware that the discounts only apply to in stock merchandise. Due to the large volume of orders we receive there may also be slight shipping delays. We will be closed Thursday the 24th through Sunday the 27th and will commence shipping on Monday the 28th. The webstore will be open 24 / 7 as usual though for orders. *

Here are all the discounts -


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome, so this sale starts Friday???


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

you left your headlights on dude. 

any motor mounts done yet? full replacement.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

mmrabbit said:


> Awesome, so this sale starts Friday???


Yes, promotional codes start Friday the 25th.



tchilds said:


> you left your headlights on dude.
> 
> any motor mounts done yet? full replacement.


No complete replacement mounts yet.
We're expecting it to be ready for sale by the new year.
That could change for better or worse, but that's our goal.
Don't throw stones if it gets delayed - just sayin,


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, promotional codes start Friday the 25th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not an easy mount to make. This one SHOULD take time to build a strong mount. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> It's not an easy mount to make. This one SHOULD take time to build a strong mount. :thumbup:


Oh yeah - center bracket and mounting 'arm' will both be billet aluminum.
It should look real nice for you guys that enjoy a little wire tuck.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah - center bracket and mounting 'arm' will both be billet aluminum.
> It should look real nice for you guys that enjoy a little wire tuck.


Will the ARM piece be 1 piece, or 2 pieces like the other option?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I sent you guess an email.. haven't heard from you guys in a couple days.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy to see more 2.5 dev

sent from my htc sensation 4G


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Will the ARM piece be 1 piece, or 2 pieces like the other option?


The 'arm' portion of the mount (that's not a technical enough term for me, I'm going to have to ask what it's called) will be a solid piece of billet aluminum.
The center bracket - between the inserts - is also solid billet aluminum.



Anile_eight said:


> I sent you guess an email.. haven't heard from you guys in a couple days.


PM sent.



thygreyt said:


> Happy to see more 2.5 dev


The 2.5l is an excellent platform. It needs more recognition.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The 'arm' portion of the mount (that's not a technical enough term for me, I'm going to have to ask what it's called) will be a solid piece of billet aluminum.
> The center bracket - between the inserts - is also solid billet aluminum.


:laugh: So the billet piece between the inserts is separate entity from the actual bracket? As in 2 pieces?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :laugh: So the billet piece between the inserts is separate entity from the actual bracket? As in 2 pieces?


Yes. More details and pictures to come within the next couple of weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. More details and pictures to come within the next couple of weeks. :thumbup:


That's good. I can then weld them together. Can't wait for the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Ordered my stage 2 and stage 1 mounts.....I guess that is my Christmas present.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

alwaysdutch said:


> Ordered my stage 2 and stage 1 mounts.....I guess that is my Christmas present.....


Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Black Friday orders everyone! Promo has ended!
We received hundreds of orders and are doing our best to ship them promptly.
Please understand there may be a delay on some orders.
Check your 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

What a difference between Stage I and Stage II! Thanks again for your help Pete!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> What a difference between Stage I and Stage II! Thanks again for your help Pete!


Glad I could help. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Two of the best upgrades for a total of $100..
Torque Arm Inserts & Transmission Mount Insert.
If you haven't upgraded yours already, what are you waiting for?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Motor mount
Motor mount
Motor mount
Motor mount opcorn:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, what a difference. No shake when you start and shifting feels sporty. A bit more vibration than with standard mounts though, but that is ok. Stage 2 mounts so far are a success.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

is BFI still on track to release the motor mount at the beginning of 2012?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

LampyB said:


> is BFI still on track to release the motor mount at the beginning of 2012?


We're still working out our prototype and will surely keep you guys up to date. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our New Year Promotion has ended. Thanks for everyone's orders! :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

eager to get my 2.5l some motor mounts:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I just wanted to pop in and let you guys know that our manufacturing partner was experiencing a slow down and we're still waiting for the 2.5l engine mount to come in. 
As soon as it's here, we'll let you guys know by sharing some pictures and additional information. 

In the mean time, buy a transmission insert. Best


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I just wanted to pop in and let you guys know that our manufacturing partner was experiencing a slow down and we're still waiting for the 2.5l engine mount to come in.
> As soon as it's here, we'll let you guys know by sharing some pictures and additional information.
> 
> In the mean time, buy a transmission insert. Best


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I just wanted to pop in and let you guys know that our manufacturing partner was experiencing a slow down and we're still waiting for the 2.5l engine mount to come in.
> As soon as it's here, we'll let you guys know by sharing some pictures and additional information.
> 
> In the mean time, buy a transmission insert. Best


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Send me one to test and try to break.


 We have a pretty stout 2.5l here at the shop that will be putting this mount to the test.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have a pretty stout 2.5l here at the shop that will be putting this mount to the test.


 Cool. Well I wanted to hoist mine up in a tree by the mount...


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

man i want the motor mount, got any teaser shots...anything...!?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> man i want the motor mount, got any teaser shots...anything...!?!?


Ask and you shall receive.










Complete Replacement Transmission Mount _also_ in the works.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take this :thumbup: and multiply it by 1000


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

You guys will release a stage 1 motor mount in addition to the stage 2 (pictured) right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> You guys will release a stage 1 motor mount in addition to the stage 2 (pictured) right?


Yes. Only difference is the inserts.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool. Will buy, looks like I can weld it afterall


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

and hopefully pricing on this will be better than BSH's engine mount at $300...steep!

any plans to offer a group buy once it is released?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

LampyB said:


> and hopefully pricing on this will be better than BSH's engine mount at $300...steep!
> 
> any plans to offer a group buy once it is released?


Hopefully it range around their other replacement mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> and hopefully pricing on this will be better than BSH's engine mount at $300...steep!
> 
> any plans to offer a group buy once it is released?


Pricing has not been determined. The higher the volume, the lower the price - we're in negotiation with our manufacturing partner.

No plans for GB at this time. Things can change, so we'll see what happens.

We're planning on installing this mount on our C2 Stage 2 project car this afternoon. I'm sure more pictures will follow.

Stay tuned. :thumbup:


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

well it looks great. i'm excited =]


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

where are the videos you said you guys were out shooting?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Pricing has not been determined. The higher the volume, the lower the price - we're in negotiation with our manufacturing partner.
> 
> No plans for GB at this time. Things can change, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> ...


stage 2 turbo
+catch can
+C2 SRI
+BFI mount..?

if so... pics???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> where are the videos you said you guys were out shooting?


Video has been shot. Pictures have been taken. Patience, patience. 



thygreyt said:


> stage 2 turbo
> +catch can
> +C2 SRI
> +BFI mount..?
> ...


C2 Stage 2, C2 SRI, BFI mounts, BFI Catch Can, etc, etc. C2 & BFI ALL DAY!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I need to come over one day as you are not too far from Atlanta.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Just wanted to drop in and post some feedback on the 2.5l engine mount..
I've had the engine mount in since the day we posted pictures of it a little more then a week ago. MASSIVE improvement over stock.
Significantly less bucking/jerking at low speeds, on and off throttle and dramatically less engine movement under load; especially when shifting at 7,200rpm pushing ~10 pounds of boost. 
It feels so good to have a proper engine mount cradling the 2.5l. 

*Forgot to mention - price and availability coming soon.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I am trying to remember if the reservoirs for the windshield wiper fluid and coolant bubble is connected to the OEM mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

alwaysdutch said:


> I am trying to remember if the reservoirs for the windshield wiper fluid and coolant bubble is connected to the OEM mount.


Coolant reservoir hose connects to the top of the OEM mount. 
There's a rubber hose from the bottle that becomes a hardline then back to rubber hose before it makes it's way to the front if the engine. The hardline portion is what's bolted to the top of the mount. 
We'll be keeping an eye on the line to see if a bracket is necessary.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Coolant reservoir hose connects to the top of the OEM mount.
> There's a rubber hose from the bottle that becomes a hardline then back to rubber hose before it makes it's way to the front if the engine. The hardline portion is what's bolted to the top of the mount.
> We'll be keeping an eye on the line to see if a bracket is necessary.


Tuck it, and replace with a full hose.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have the trans mount that only has two bolt mounts in front as opposed to the 3 bolt shown in the picture at the first post. i was wondering if the mount inserts were also different or if i can go ahead and get these inserts. my car is in dire need of some stability!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just wanted to drop in and post some feedback on the 2.5l engine mount..
> I've had the engine mount in since the day we posted pictures of it a little more then a week ago. MASSIVE improvement over stock.
> Significantly less bucking/jerking at low speeds, on and off throttle and dramatically less engine movement under load; especially when shifting at 7,200rpm pushing ~10 pounds of boost.
> It feels so good to have a proper engine mount cradling the 2.5l.
> ...


Any more news Pete?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We're in the process of finalizing development for the engine side motor mount.
> There were a couple bumps in the road, but we're not letting that stop us from getting it to market.


so they ready?... I'm excited for it! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

burkedub711 said:


> I have the trans mount that only has two bolt mounts in front as opposed to the 3 bolt shown in the picture at the first post. i was wondering if the mount inserts were also different or if i can go ahead and get these inserts. my car is in dire need of some stability!


Our transmission mount insert works in all Mk5/Mk6 vehicles, regardless of which trans mount housing your car came with.



SocoJoe said:


> Any more news Pete?





Anile_eight said:


> so they ready?... I'm excited for it! lol


Still finalizing a few things in regards to price. We're still ironing out some supply details so that we can bring the mount to market at the lowest price possible. There's lots of billet aluminum and CNC work on this mount! 

I'll tell you this much - our 2.5T project has been enjoying the new mounts.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

videos? ic:ic:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our transmission mount insert works in all Mk5/Mk6 vehicles, regardless of which trans mount housing your car came with.


cool. ill be placing my order tonight


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> new mounts.


Any details on the rest of them?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> videos? ic:ic:


We're finishing the pictures and videos from the 2.5T project build and photoshoot.
Our media guy is working on 3 or 4 projects right now. He's a machine. 



DerekH said:


> Any details on the rest of them?


Complete replacement transmission mount opcorn:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

hmm well WHEN are you guys going to releasing the new mount!?!? i'd like to give you my money for one right now, but unfortunately you have no way of accepting it! :laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Complete replacement transmission mount opcorn:


Are there plans for a pendulum?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Pete, any news on the motor mount?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Pete, any news on the motor mount?


x2
and media of the turbo rabbit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The season has ramped up significantly and we're experiencing a high volume of business.
We're doing our best to get the media out and the motor mount. 
Our manufacturing partner is finishing the first batch of 2.5l motor mounts and we're testing our complete replacement transmission mount in our Stage III+ FSI. 
Good things are coming, it's just taking a little longer then proposed!

Working hard,

Pete
BFI


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The season has ramped up significantly and we're experiencing a high volume of business.
> We're doing our best to get the media out and the motor mount.
> Our manufacturing partner is finishing the first batch of 2.5l motor mounts and we're testing our complete replacement transmission mount in our Stage III+ FSI.
> Good things are coming, it's just taking a little longer then proposed!
> ...


Thanks for the update Pete! 

I guess we should be expecting announcement of the motor mount soon if your partner is almost done the first batch :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Just watched that vid from FB. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

motor mount looks great, but i need to keep my mind distracted because it's not available yet. :sly: 

loved the Detroit representation by the driver of such an awesome bunny


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> loved the Detroit representation by the driver of such an awesome bunny


 Gotta rep my hometown. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

emminem background music, anyone?  

nice vid! 

cant wait for a dyno.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

what's this facebook news about just releasing the new MKV motor mounts to customers in the UK? 

:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> what's this facebook news about just releasing the new MKV motor mounts to customers in the UK?
> 
> :facepalm:


 No, no.. The UK guys didn't get the 2.5l mount. Just some FSI/TSI stuff and our trans inserts. 
The 2.5l is coming *soon*, I promise. Just waiting for production to finish.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hey look what I found here!*

article link:http://blackforestindustries.com/blog/2012/03/23/new-2-5l-bfi-engine-mount/



> After a lengthy period of design and testing we are finally proud to announce the release of our complete replacement engine side mount for Mk5 and Mk6 2.5 5 cylinder vehicles.
> 
> This mount will completely replace your old, tired, hydraulic engine-side motor mount. The weakest of the 3 engine mounts, the passenger side is fluid filled by Volkswagen/Audi to aid in creating a softer, cushier ride.
> 
> ...



buy

stage1
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfi25coremos.html

stage 2
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfi25coremos1.html


i am stoked it is released and am about to buy :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like a much more robust setup then other options. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

This is exactly what I was looking for :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

pete, your turbo rabbit running the stage 1 mount right? have you tried the stage 2 in there yet?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

any possibility for a group buy??? :wave:

but it would probably be a struggle getting people to commit to it:thumbdown:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

DrivenAllDay said:


> any possibility for a group buy??? :wave:
> 
> but it would probably be a struggle getting people to commit to it:thumbdown:


I'm in


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it me or is the price a bit unrealistic??


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought the same too:screwy:, but then i compared it to BSH which is $300(78 durometer). The other MKV mounts are about $200 at the most. 
but after looking at the design, it is 2 pieces where the other MKV BFI mounts seem to be one billet piece. Also in comparison to the BSH mount i think this looks more solid. but idk $300 is really more like a reasonable price imo.
when i eventually order it and put it on, ill do a review. im thinking stage 2


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> I thought the same too:screwy:, but then i compared it to BSH which is $300(78 durometer). The other MKV mounts are about $200 at the most.
> but after looking at the design, it is 2 pieces where the other MKV BFI mounts seem to be one billet piece. Also in comparison to the BSH mount i think this looks more solid. but idk $300 is really more like a reasonable price imo.
> when i eventually order it and put it on, ill do a review. im thinking stage 2



The exact reason I'm interested in a group buy  I was all ready to purchase the mount, I was
actually sweating BFI pretty hard for it, but if I would have known it was going to be 350.00+ shipping
I could have planned better, as I have been dumping money into the car the last few weeks.

If it were 300.00, I'd be waiting on a tracking number. Plus the BSH mount is on ebay 285.00 free shipping. Blue Water sells it for 285.00 also.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Than there is the price for the billett material, which I don't care for..... Maybe they can fabricate a non-billett version with the same stage 2 block for less.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the better option IMO at the moment. Billet is superior due to the actual metal molecules essentially being in line and grained in a tighter order. Its clearly expensive, but Realky is worth the cost. be sure to note the cost and time widdling down a chunk of material the size of a foot ball down to this... I do wish I could get the stage 2 duro in black or red, but that's no biggie. 

Maybe knocking some cost off would be good. I know this is the motor mount I've been waiting on for sure


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just wanted to add:

it does look good, im almost tempted to try one... and the fact that it has "factory clearances" is important... its very tempting

Right now my BSH motor mount has over 20k and it still works wonders. plus, it looks VERY good it being all black, cause it goes with the tranny mount (i have yet to see a BFI tranny mount).. oh, i got it for 280

but with all said: at 350 it seems a bit steep for 1 mount.

anyways, good job BFI! i loved the insert, and i'd love to try this... but "fix" the price.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The price is fine. I say deal with it. Billet is stronger and a more expensive material.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

group buyyy


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> but with all said: at 350 it seems a bit steep for 1 mount. i loved the insert, and i'd love to try this... but "fix" the price.


uhh yeah, $350 is steep but $400 when not "on sale" seems absurd for a Stage 1 mount. unless there's a group buy for about $300 i'm officially out on this one for quite some time. too many other things i need for the car. this is a pretty big bummer, i was set to buy one immediately but it's not going to happen at that price. i'll go ahead and buy the HPA puck instead, which at about $200 still seems expensive...but it's nearly half the price of BFI's mount on sale.

i understand the billet is more expensive and stronger, but for a Stage 1 setup is it really necessary?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm happy to see people check out our website for new products. 
We waited to see if anyone would see the mount on our website over the weekend before we posted it in the forums/Facebook.

We knew the price would be an issue with some people and that's ok. 
We set out to produce *the best* complete replacement engine mount for the 2.5l. Period. 

Believe me, if we could offer the mount at a lower price we would. It's just is not possible given the material cost, production cost and engineering that went into bringing this mount to market. 

There's no doubt in our mind that anyone who buys this mount, as soon as they take delivery, will fully realize the quality and craftsmanship of the product they purchased. :thumbup:



pennsydubbin said:


> pete, your turbo rabbit running the stage 1 mount right? have you tried the stage 2 in there yet?


Yes, Stage 1 mount. I have not tried Stage 2 yet and probably won't to be honest. 
The Stage 1 feels nice and tight, without excessive vibrations. I honestly don't see a need for me to go to a stiffer poly with my current setup.

This mount is also designed for the 2.5T in the TTRS - slight change to mounting points in the center bracket, but virtually the same mount - and we've provided a Stage 2 unit to someone running _lots and lots_ of horsepower.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm happy to see people check out our website for new products.
> We waited to see if anyone would see the mount on our website over the weekend before we posted it in the forums/Facebook.
> 
> We knew the price would be an issue with some people and that's ok.
> ...


already liked it on FB! 

it does look like a great product. :thumbup:


----------



## motoduderyan (Nov 24, 2008)

if u get stage 2 and its to hard can you buy just buy the stage 1 insert seperate


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there no insert like the trans mount? or was there no way to do that?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess I'll just order it here in a few days.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

motoduderyan said:


> if u get stage 2 and its to hard can you buy just buy the stage 1 insert seperate





Anile_eight said:


> Is there no insert like the trans mount? or was there no way to do that?


Yes, we sell polyurethane inserts separately for our complete replacement mounts.
Inserts alone-
Stage 1: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfiensimomor.html
Stage 2: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfiensimomor1.html

Remember, you need to have our complete replacement mounts to use these inserts. These are not like our transmission mount inserts (which can be used in your stock trans mount).


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we sell polyurethane inserts separately for our complete replacement mounts.
> Inserts alone-
> Stage 1: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfiensimomor.html
> Stage 2: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfiensimomor1.html
> ...


Thanks, that's what I thought. I'll have to save up some but it looks really good! I love the Stage I trans insert, so i'm excited for the engine mount. Good job guys!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

ok, so thanks BFI for sending me such a nice product. at first yeah the price does seem kinda steep but think about this.
i purchased the new bolts from the stealership b/c i wasnt sure if they were included in the BFI package. they cost me about $40 with some discount. 
however when i received my package today the mount came complete with all the bolts necessary, and a sweet koozie:laugh:
this thing is pretty and feels robust and i think its worth every penny. 
oh and i forgot to mention how quick shipping was:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Hell yeah, dude. :thumbup::beer:
We appreciate your business! Enjoy!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow,that thing looks really nice :thumbup:
I'm still undecided if i'm going to go with stage 1 or stage 2:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> ... I'm still undecided if i'm going to go with stage 1 or stage 2:banghead:


I've have Stage 1 engine mount & trans insert. Feels *GREAT*


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've have Stage 1 engine mount & trans insert. Feels *GREAT*


well in that case there's really no need to question it anymore. I'll go stage 1 engine and trans. I can always upgrade if I want


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

You really don't realize how massive and burly that thing is until you have something to compare it to. Looks like great work guys.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

install is complete, simple and quick. i can do a review and post some pics for comparison. in the meantime ill be to busy enjoying my new part:laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

engine feedback is awesome! slight vibrations in the cabin, nothing crazy (i almost wish i went stage 2). the motor doesn't do backflips in the engine bay anymore like that water filled bushing. it does not move around at all. the car feels much sportier now and more responsive. and maybe im crazy, but it sounds a bit different now. 
from a dig and launching at wot, the car has no wheel hop and stays planted. also, when i hit redline the car no longer jerks when coming off the gas pedal. im very pleased

how long does it take to break these in?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> ...slight vibrations in the cabin, nothing crazy (i almost wish i went stage 2)...


really? what makes you wish you went stage 2? do you feel that the stage 1 is a little softer than you though it was going to be?

sorry for all the questions just want to make the right choice for my car!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> really? what makes you wish you went stage 2? do you feel that the stage 1 is a little softer than you though it was going to be?
> 
> sorry for all the questions just want to make the right choice for my car!


idk, i was almost expecting something bone jarring. 
i have stage 2 BFI subframe mount already
and i remember that sometimes i stalled out when i was trying to get out of first trying to break that bitch in. that mount felt bone jarring at times.

this one is soft but doesnt flex much.
honestly i feel the stage 2 might just be more vibration than actual performance gain.

pete talked me into getting the stage 1 because its my daily driver, and i still need to drive it moar to really decide if i want to upgrade later down the road.


my stock motor mount only has 67500 as of today but damn that thing really flexed alot


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

@Nickbreezy -- what intake manifold is that?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> @Nickbreezy -- what intake manifold is that?


United Motorsports Manifold, HEP manufactured it for UM.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> @Nickbreezy -- what intake manifold is that?





DrivenAllDay said:


> United Motorsports Manifold, HEP manufactured it for UM.


this:thumbup:
awesome combo with this motor mount:beer: why didnt the car come like this? 
oh yeah thats right a rabbit isn't supposed to be quicker than a GTI:laugh:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

DrivenAllDay said:


> United Motorsports Manifold, HEP manufactured it for UM.


Thanks -- was thrown off by that logo on the bottom of it.

Sucks they won't fit the MKVI's...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

stage 3?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

The mount is Ordered, so now I can be cool too!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy,

Thanks for the pictures and feedback. Mucho appreciated!

Break-in is usually 100 miles or so. Once it breaks in the vibrations will be almost non-existent.

I have no experience with Stage 2 inserts on this mount, but given how well the Stage 1 has performed in my 2.5T, I don't see the need to go Stage 2. 

Who's going to be the first to go Stage 2? 




DrivenAllDay said:


> The mount is Ordered, so now I can be cool too!


We appreciate your business! Enjoy! :thumbup::thumbup:




Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> stage 3?


Stage 3 can be done. We have Delrin bushings available for it. 
If you're seriously interested, shoot us an e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DrivenAllDay said:


> The mount is Ordered, so now I can be cool too!


:thumbup:stage 1 or 2?



[email protected] said:


> nickbeezy,
> 
> Thanks for the pictures and feedback. Mucho appreciated!


thanks BFI for making awesome mounts.:beer:



[email protected] said:


> We set out to produce *the best* complete replacement engine mount for the 2.5l. Period.
> 
> There's no doubt in our mind that anyone who buys this mount, as soon as they take delivery, will fully realize the quality and craftsmanship of the product they purchased. :thumbup:



these are true words. the mount comes complete with the new hardware. and quality is top notch.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

[email protected]st said:


> We appreciate your business! Enjoy! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank You.



nickbeezy said:


> :thumbup:stage 1 or 2?


Stage 1 :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

> Stage 3 can be done. We have Delrin bushings available for it.
> If you're seriously interested, shoot us an e-mail to [email protected]


I sent you an email. sorry about the casual-ness of it - I was a big preoccupied.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

the mount has 100 miles on it now. i :heart: this so much that im gonna order your tranny mount ASAP. i seriously want the whole set.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

ok ok i just bit the bullet and bought the Stage 1 motor mount. i've been highly awaiting its release, and now that its available i couldn't hold back. even pricier after shipping, but i know i'm going to be happy with the product's overall quality...

just wish i was at a computer earlier to make the order so that i would have gotten the VW matchbox car as well :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> ok ok i just bit the bullet and bought the Stage 1 motor mount. i've been highly awaiting its release, and now that its available i couldn't hold back. even pricier after shipping, but i know i'm going to be happy with the product's overall quality...
> 
> just wish i was at a computer earlier to make the order so that i would have gotten the VW matchbox car as well :laugh:


We appreciate your business. Thanks so much. :thumbup::thumbup:
Yeah, some lucky customer got the Matchbox car. Not sure who it went out to..


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Got it!









It's in!


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

About to order mine.. 

Any tricks to installing this? I know for the trans insert you need to support the transmission with a jack.. 

Or is this a quick unbolt the old, bolt in the new?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I made a diy for this last year.. look it up on my created threads.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> I made a diy for this last year.. look it up on my created threads.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Yup, here it is. I had it bookmarked from some time ago

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5203647-2.5L-I5_motor-mount_DIY


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> I made a diy for this last year.. look it up on my created threads.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Found it! Thanks :thumbup:

Here is is for anyone else curious... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5203647-2.5L-I5_motor-mount_DIY


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm hoping BFI gets the base plates back in stock so that i'll be able to install mine next weekend! i think they were supposed to have them by the end of this week.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Zaytri said:


> Found it! Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Here is is for anyone else curious...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5203647-2.5L-I5_motor-mount_DIY


Sorry I didn't post the link... I have been driving all day long.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> i'm hoping BFI gets the base plates back in stock so that i'll be able to install mine next weekend! i think they were supposed to have them by the end of this week.


 Lampy, 

Yes, I was just about to drop in here and let everyone know we're experiencing a minor delay on mk4/5/6 motor mounts while we wait for more baseplates to arrive from production. They should be here sometime next week (just received an update from production this morning). 
We are accepting orders for all mounts and holding the orders until our stock is replenished. Customer are being notified about the delay after their order is placed and they can choose to wait or cancel their order. 
For any of you that are interested in the mount, you can order now or later. We'll be here waiting. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

umm yeah there's no chance I'm cancelling my order. i seriously can't wait to get it installed...:thumbup:


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

Just bit the bullet and ordered motor mount and trans insert :thumbup: 

Gonna be a fun summer!


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Gentlemen, 
I mean no disrespect, I'm just trying to get the best bang for my buck. 
Can you tell me why your product would be a better purchase over the Energy Suspension torque arm insert? I can buy them new for 1/4 the price you are selling yours. Testimonials from here on Vortex say they work well and last long (20k+). 
Thanks :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

what is that? i have never heard of that or seen them advertised in here. and this is a side motor mount not a torque are insert( which BFI does also sell). i have both and :heart:them


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Gott ist gut said:


> Gentlemen,
> I mean no disrespect, I'm just trying to get the best bang for my buck.
> Can you tell me why your product would be a better purchase over the Energy Suspension torque arm insert? I can buy them new for 1/4 the price you are selling yours. Testimonials from here on Vortex say they work well and last long (20k+).
> Thanks :beer:


 I had this piece, and it's actually not so good. 

1. BFI's insert comes with a replacement bolt, Energy Susp. does not! 

2. The Energy Susp. is a nightmare to get in, I compared it to the BFI one which went in easy. 

3. When I removed the BFI insert is was still intact, when I removed the Energy Suspension piece it tore in a couple places. I dont know, but I cheaped out at first and purchased the energy insert, only to wish I would have saved money in the long run by buying from BFI.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I was mistaken. I confused the Tranny Mount insert price ($65) for the Torque Arm Insert ($35). 

But that is still double the price.... perhaps it's a case of "you get what you pay for."


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Gott ist gut said:


> perhaps it's a case of "you get what you pay for."


 I would lean on that assumption as well. From what I have gathered here and also with friends of mine that have BFI product, they are all more than happy and would not even chance trying other product. I think that says a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Gott ist gut said:


> Gentlemen,
> I mean no disrespect, I'm just trying to get the best bang for my buck.
> Can you tell me why your product would be a better purchase over the Energy Suspension torque arm insert? I can buy them new for 1/4 the price you are selling yours. Testimonials from here on Vortex say they work well and last long (20k+).
> Thanks :beer:


 Honestly, most torque arm inserts are the same. Hardness can vary from product to product. 
Ours in particular? Well, I haven't received any complaints and it works well in our 2.5T and our Stage III+ FSI. 
The guys above me gave pretty good testimonies as well. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaytri said:


> Just bit the bullet and ordered motor mount and trans insert :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna be a fun summer!


 Excellent! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I wanted to drop in and let you guys know we're still waiting for base plates from production.
We should have them very soon - we apologize for the extended delay and appreciate the patience of those who are currently waiting. :beer:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Screw that!! I'm not waiting any longer!!! 

WAIT,


I already have MINE!!!!! and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

DrivenAllDay said:


> Screw that!! I'm not waiting any longer!!!
> 
> WAIT,
> 
> ...


I dont know you, but i currently dislike you 

I have mine on orderrrrrrrr! Hurry up production!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

ahh it's been three weeks and still no ETA on when the base plates are going to be back in stock...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> ahh it's been three weeks and still no ETA on when the base plates are going to be back in stock...


We're still waiting for the base plates to finish at production. 
We do our best to provide an honest estimate of when parts will be available, but sometimes there's a setback which causes additional delay.
No one likes to wait and we're in production's ear about these base plates trying to get them in asap.
I apologize for the additional delay, it sucks, I know.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

All pending motor mount order should ship this afternoon. We just received base plates from production. 
For those of you waiting, check the 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt later this afternoon. 
Thank to those that waited so patiently. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Great timing and thank you!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

just out of curiosity, do you guys pre-assemble all the motor mounts? im just wondering because i had mine all put together straight out of the box and the bolt that holds the polyurethane together was also torqued down to the proper ft lbs when i checked it. :thumbup: 

i think it has been like 500+ miles on the mount that i ordered and i still :heart: it. 
launching from a dig feels soo good now and letting off the throttle i no longer feel the engine jerking around  
i need to pick up the tranny mount at SOWO to complete the set!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Pete, got enough to cover the stg3 mk3/4 hybrid set I asked about?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Pete, got enough to cover the stg3 mk3/4 hybrid set I asked about?


 I'll shoot you an e-mail once we have everything in to fulfill your order. 
It will be a couple of week until everything is in and available. Keep your eye on your e-mail.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

finally installed the motor mount yesterday afternoon, the process was very easy. much less of a pain in the butt compared to removing the battery for the tranny mount. i've only had a chance to put about five or so miles on it but so far it's a huge upgrade. removed a lot of the clunking that occurred when letting my foot off the gas, and the car feels incredibly tight with power going straight to the wheels now. 

i can't put enough stress on how high the quality is on this part. i was simply blown away when it arrived. i have no doubt that anyone who purchases this mount will be 100% satisfied, and have a very large grin after installation :laugh: 

on another note...i stripped the bolt in the photo below. really pissed me off, as i don't believe it was over torqued. * i've never had to deal with a stripped bolt before, how do i get this fixed?* fortunately it's still pretty tight, but i can't torque it to spec.... 










here's a video of the movement on my stock motor mount, with 80K miles on it:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

as mentioned in another thread, tap it or use a helicoil. 
i agree on the quality of the product :thumbup: 
my motor mounts where around 70k when i replaced them and yeah, the amount of flex was ridiculous


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

80k on my car and stock mounts resulted in me busting my flex tube on my test pipe. Love the mounts engine dosnt want to do back flips any more lol


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

Just opened the box and installed this bad boy today - Absolutely amazing build quality, 100% solid with great fit and finish. 

Results? Fantastic - Still not broken in yet, only about 60 miles on it, but it's night and day the difference this makes. 

The slop on the OEM mount with only 45k on my car was obnoxious. 

If you enjoy your car, BUY ONE NOW!!!


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

Question - So the motor mount came with new bolts.. but the transmission insert did not - Was it ok for me to use the old bolts from the transmission mount? 

If not, how long do i have before i should get new ones from the dealer  

Thanks!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its recommended to change em every time you remove em. 

but the transmission isnt going to fall out because you re used them. lol


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

well because I busted my stock mount pulling the engine I had to buy one of these just now 

Not complaining though:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The motor mount found out you were going Stage 3 and it sh*t itself.. :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The motor mount found out you were going Stage 3 and it sh*t itself.. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The motor mount found out you were going Stage 3 and it sh*t itself.. :laugh:


Made me lol seriously!

I'm ordering mine hopefully in 2 Weeks finally

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> ... I'm ordering mine hopefully in 2 Weeks finally


Looking forward to it. :thumbup:

Also, keep an eye out for our complete replacement transmission mounts. 
The stage 1 prototype survived the abuse inflicted by my 2.5T and our first batch has finished production. 
More details to come..


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking forward to it. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, keep an eye out for our complete replacement transmission mounts.
> The stage 1 prototype survived the abuse inflicted by my 2.5T and our first batch has finished production.
> More details to come..


And I find this out after I installed the tranny insert :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Also, keep an eye out for our complete replacement transmission mounts.
> The stage 1 prototype survived the abuse inflicted by my 2.5T and our first batch has finished production.
> More details to come..


perfect timing. im glad you announced this now so that i wont end up like pennsydubbin:laugh:
this is next on my list

also it was a pleasure meeting you.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Pete, I installed my torque arm insert. What a huge difference! Found out shortly after my buddy has one with one of your competitors, so I was inclined to test his out. I have to say, your product is WAY better!

+1 for BFI


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Pete, I installed my torque arm insert. What a huge difference! Found out shortly after my buddy has one with one of your competitors, so I was inclined to test his out. I have to say, your product is WAY better!
> 
> +1 for BFI


Nice. Are you running the stage 1 or 2?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Nice. Are you running the stage 1 or 2?


Dont know really if it is the stage 2 or not. They only offer 1 for the 08 and down. The '09+ have 2 different stages.

For the '09+ the stage 1 is yellow and the stage 2 is green. Mine is green, I would assume its the same strength as the stage 2 for the '09 and up.

Pete, am I correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> And I find this out after I installed the tranny insert :facepalm: :laugh:


They caught me by surprise too. 
I didn't know the complete replacement trans mounts would be ready this quickly! 



nickbeezy said:


> perfect timing. im glad you announced this now so that i wont end up like pennsydubbin:laugh:
> this is next on my list
> 
> also it was a pleasure meeting you.


The trans insert is still a great value and did a great job managing my Stage 2.5T. The complete replacement unit just does the job that much better.
Pleasure meeting you as well. I wish I could've gotten out of the booth and roamed around a bit more!



GTACanuck said:


> Pete, I installed my torque arm insert. What a huge difference! Found out shortly after my buddy has one with one of your competitors, so I was inclined to test his out. I have to say, your product is WAY better!
> 
> +1 for BFI


I told you! Torque arm insert is a must! I'm glad you're enjoying it. :thumbup::thumbup:



GTACanuck said:


> Dont know really if it is the stage 2 or not. They only offer 1 for the 08 and down. The '09+ have 2 different stages.
> 
> For the '09+ the stage 1 is yellow and the stage 2 is green. Mine is green, I would assume its the same strength as the stage 2 for the '09 and up.
> 
> Pete, am I correct?


Yes, you're correct. 2005.5-2008 vehicles have different torque arm bushings then 2009+ vehicles.
Our torque arm insert for


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I love my Trans insert...but now i'm thinking I'll just buy both the new motor and Trans mount completely

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

any pics of what it will look like?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> any pics of what it will look like?


they had it on display on sowo... i saw em.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> they had it on display on sowo... i saw em.


No pix?!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Looking forward to it. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, keep an eye out for our complete replacement transmission mounts.
> The stage 1 prototype survived the abuse inflicted by my 2.5T and our first batch has finished production.
> More details to come..


Is the complete mount a different solution than the pre-assembled stage2 mount that is currently available? If so, is there an ETA? Its time for mounts and I'm trying to hold out for a complete solution.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I have stage 2 trans mount and dog bone, and I am just curious how much stiffer this thing gets when I put in the motor mount in the near future....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> any pics of what it will look like?


Pictures coming soon. 



M3NTAL Kev said:


> Is the complete mount a different solution than the pre-assembled stage2 mount that is currently available? If so, is there an ETA? Its time for mounts and I'm trying to hold out for a complete solution.


Yes, it is different. The complete replacement transmission mount uses billet pieces similar to our complete replacement engine mount. It is equally as stout.



alwaysdutch said:


> I have stage 2 trans mount and dog bone, and I am just curious how much stiffer this thing gets when I put in the motor mount in the near future....


My 2.5T has stage 1 complete replacement engine and trans mount, along with our torque arm insert. I couldn't be happier with it. Minimal vibration & awesome performance.
I was equally as happy with our Stage 1 trans insert, but the complete replacement does do a better job at managing the power and keeping it in place, all without any harsh vibrations.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Pictures coming soon.
> 
> Yes, it is different. The complete replacement transmission mount uses billet pieces similar to our complete replacement engine mount. It is equally as stout.


It will be available in Stage 2 form very soon, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> It will be available in Stage 2 form very soon, right?


Stage 1, 2 & 3.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

TylerO28 said:


> I love my Trans insert...but now i'm thinking I'll just buy both the new motor and Trans mount completely
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 :beer: 

I'm waiting to replace my two upper mounts for this as well. I'll just do both motor/trans replacements at once.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Mk5/6 Complete Replacement Transmission Mounts are now available.
Fancy press release to follow shortly..


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Mk5/6 Complete Replacement Transmission Mounts are now available.
> Fancy press release to follow shortly..


im so hype for this!
this is the last piece of the puzzle :beer:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

wow, the complete tranny mount looks fantastic. i'll pick one up later this summer, but for now the insert alone will tide me over. 

do you have any updates on releasing a clutch setup for the 2.5l platform?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> ... do you have any updates on releasing a clutch setup for the 2.5l platform?


The clutch kit will be launching relatively soon. The clutch has been in my 2.5T for a couple of months now and is holding up great. Stay tuned! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

MKVI Golf/Jetta compatible?


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome :thumbup: These mounts are definitely on my list


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So awesome! They even look bad a$$ I seriously like the square over the round poly.
Any reason you guys decided to go with squares? I'm guessing a square is a sturdier design, due to it being more robust.
In fact the easiest way to make a circle is to cut the corners off of a square, so in my World a square is strongest, higher density and had better weight distribution

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> So awesome! They even look bad a$$ I seriously like the square over the round poly.
> Any reason you guys decided to go with squares? I'm guessing a square is a sturdier design, due to it being more robust.
> In fact the easiest way to make a circle is to cut the corners off of a square, so in my World a square is strongest, higher density and had better weight distribution.


Well its hard to tell from the picture, but the transmission poly bushings are actually smaller than the engine side bushings. We made them square to maximize the area that we had since we had to reduce their overall size slightly.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well its hard to tell from the picture, but the transmission poly bushings are actually smaller than the engine side bushings. We made them square to maximize the area that we had since we had to reduce their overall size slightly.


Genius lol... I like the idea of taking the most usable space and filling it vs the other option.aesthetically I think these look better than any other solution out there

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Any one go stage 2 yet?!?!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i'll be going full stage 2 no doubt. i'll post thoughts


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> i'll be going full stage 2 no doubt. i'll post thoughts


 good luck. they will be SUPER stiff. 

even your exhaust might rattle.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> i'll be going full stage 2 no doubt. i'll post thoughts





thygreyt said:


> good luck. they will be SUPER stiff.
> 
> even your exhaust might rattle.


 I partially agree. Here's my experiences: 

You could manage go to Stage 2 on the engine side without much issue, but there will definitely still be vibs felt in the cabin. 

It's the transmission mount that will really shake, rattle and roll if you go too stiff. 
I had prototype poly in our complete replacement trans mount while it was in testing and it was about as stiff as our Stage 2 poly and it rattled quite a bit. 
For a daily driven car, it was outside of my comfort range. 

Now I have Stage 1 complete replacement engine and trans mounts and performance is way up, while vibrations are kept at a minimum.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol i'm not concerned too much about vibration...my car isn't built for comfort anymore. We bought the tiguan for that reason 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Lol i'm not concerned too much about vibration...my car isn't built for comfort anymore. We bought the tiguan for that reason


 You and I have a lot in common.. 
Both have 2.5Ts, both have Tiguans. 
Weird..... :sly::laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You and I have a lot in common..
> Both have 2.5Ts, both have Tiguans.
> Weird..... :sly::laugh:


 :thumbup::thumbup: I love our tiguan! 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

No turbo and a Routan at home I got ripped off LOL


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Pete stage 2 engine mount And stage 1 tranny. How would u see that in comfort for a daily? Lol or should I just do stage 1 all around.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

chadone said:


> Pete stage 2 engine mount And stage 1 tranny. How would u see that in comfort for a daily? Lol or should I just do stage 1 all around.


 I have Stage 1 mounts all around and it's been great for both comfort and performance. 
If you go Stage 2 engine side mount, expect more vibs to be felt in the cabin but nowhere near as bad if you went with Stage 2 trans mount/insert. 
For daily driven, n/a applications Stage 1 all around would be my recommendation. Stage 2 on the engine side if you're more interested in performance over comfort.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Pete. I'll b ordering in a few weeks.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pete -- could you do a 'package deal' if we buy both tranny + engine mounts simultaneously?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Pete -- could you do a 'package deal' if we buy both tranny + engine mounts simultaneously?


 I'd be interested 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Pete -- could you do a 'package deal' if we buy both tranny + engine mounts simultaneously?


 This is something we've discussed internally, but right now we are only able to offer them as individual purchases. 
The costs we've incurred to bring the product to market inhibits us from offering any inclusive packages at this time. 
The support from the 2.5 forum has been tremendous since we've introduced our complete replacement mounts. 
We appreciate the feedback and everyone that has purchased a mount from us thus far. :beer::beer:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is something we've discussed internally, but right now we are only able to offer them as individual purchases.
> The costs we've incurred to bring the product to market inhibits us from offering any inclusive packages at this time.
> The support from the 2.5 forum has been tremendous since we've introduced our complete replacement mounts.
> We appreciate the feedback and everyone that has purchased a mount from us thus far. :beer::beer:


 :thumbup: 

Expect to hear from me directly in the next week!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Expect to hear from me directly in the next week!


 God himself will be calling! Lol


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

chadone said:


> God himself will be calling! Lol


 Hahaha! I love our group

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Hahaha! I love our group
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 We are an awesome crowd!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Just received my mounts yesterday, they look incredible. I've been doing a search but haven't had any luck, can anyone point me to the one of the DIY posts on how to install these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> Just received my mounts yesterday, they look incredible. I've been doing a search but haven't had any luck, can anyone point me to the one of the DIY posts on how to install these? Thanks in advance.


BFI has a DIY, linked from their web shop page at the bottom of the motor mount page


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks man, must be the heat or something, I don't know why I needed a DYI for the passenger mount, just plugged it in, what a difference! I am getting some vibrations as Pete sent me the Stage II as there was a delay on the Stage I's coming in. But I really can't believe the difference, sounds like the entire exhaust note has changed and the car shifts 10x better. I still have the trans mount to install and 42dd shifter bushings. I hopefully will have time next weekend to get to them. Great product guys for a more than fair price, keep up the great work!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> Thanks man, must be the heat or something, I don't know why I needed a DYI for the passenger mount, just plugged it in, what a difference! I am getting some vibrations as Pete sent me the Stage II as there was a delay on the Stage I's coming in. But I really can't believe the difference, sounds like the entire exhaust note has changed and the car shifts 10x better. I still have the trans mount to install and 42dd shifter bushings. I hopefully will have time next weekend to get to them. Great product guys for a more than fair price, keep up the great work!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5203647-2.5L-I5_motor-mount_DIY

lol, and like i posted: you can now hear the 5th cylinder.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish there was some MKVI love.

It really sucks that there are 4 different engines for the MVI, so no one wants to commit.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

itskohler said:


> I wish there was some MKVI love.
> 
> It really sucks that there are 4 different engines for the MVI, so no one wants to commit.


We have all the mounts covered for the MKVI and they can be found here: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/engine37.html :heart:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I swear I couldn't find that the other night. :banghead:

But :heart:


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Like I said passenger mount in, amazing difference, falling in love with my car all over again. By any chance has anyone posted up a DIY for the trans mount? I have the 42DD bushings coming soon and the STS from NLS, I'd like to put them all in at once. Really can't wait to see how it all feels after. Thanks in advance!

NVM: I was searching in the wrong forum for some reason. Here is the thread I found for anyone else interested:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-on-2-or-3-bolt-trans.&highlight=trans+mount


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> Like I said passenger mount in, amazing difference, falling in love with my car all over again. By any chance has anyone posted up a DIY for the trans mount? I have the 42DD bushings coming soon and the STS from NLS, I'd like to put them all in at once. Really can't wait to see how it all feels after. Thanks in advance!
> 
> NVM: I was searching in the wrong forum for some reason. Here is the thread I found for anyone else interested:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-on-2-or-3-bolt-trans.&highlight=trans+mount


NLS does bad business.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I've finally decided I'm going to do a complete set of mounts. Going on vacation starting the middle of next week, but when I get home I intent to order! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

PhAyzoN said:


> I've finally decided I'm going to do a complete set of mounts. Going on vacation starting the middle of next week, but when I get home I intent to order! :beer:


You will not be disappointed. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You will not be disappointed. :thumbup::thumbup:


Got impatient and ordered them today. My luck they'll come in the day I'm leaving :laugh: At least I know they'll be ready for me when I get home!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Waterfest promotion has expired. Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Issue fixed, everything installed, amazing difference! The current sale is equally as amazing, if you've been debating on picking these up now is surely the time to at 15% off, really wish I had waited but oh well, still incredibly happy with the products!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> Issue fixed, everything installed, amazing difference! ... incredibly happy with the products!


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The transmission mount inserts and torque arm inserts will work on all manual/DSG/auto transmissions. :thumbup:


 I have the 6-speed Tiptronic transmission, and I'm looking for a complete replacement transmission mount, not just the insert. 

Do your complete replacement mounts work with the transmission I have? If not, could you build me a complete mount from a brand new stock mount plus insert? I believe the part # for the stock mount is 1K0-199-555-AP. Thanks.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Never posted in here to say I installed mine. Cancelled my online order and bought them in person at Waterfest. I love their feel, amazing differences!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Jon1983 said:


> I have the 6-speed Tiptronic transmission, and I'm looking for a complete replacement transmission mount, not just the insert.
> 
> Do your complete replacement mounts work with the transmission I have? If not, could you build me a complete mount from a brand new stock mount plus insert? I believe the part # for the stock mount is 1K0-199-555-AP. Thanks.


 What year is your car? 
I will link you to the options we have available. 



PhAyzoN said:


> Never posted in here to say I installed mine. Cancelled my online order and bought them in person at Waterfest. I love their feel, amazing differences!


 Excellent. We're glad you're enjoying the new mounts! :thumbup:


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What year is your car?
> I will link you to the options we have available.


 2008


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Jon1983 said:


> 2008


 You would need the 2-hole complete replacement mount for your Tiptronic equipped '08. 
Stage 1: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfimkcoretrm.html 
Stage 2: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfimkcoretrm1.html


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You would need the 2-hole complete replacement mount for your Tiptronic equipped '08.
> Stage 1: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfimkcoretrm.html
> Stage 2: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfimkcoretrm1.html


 Compatible with 2012 Automatic, I am assuming?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Compatible with 2012 Automatic, I am assuming?


 I am not aware of the transmission mount changing for the '12 Tiptronics. 
Howerver, if you happen to have a diesel with DSG, you'll need a 3-bolt hole mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You would need the 2-hole complete replacement mount for your Tiptronic equipped '08.
> Stage 1: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfimkcoretrm.html
> Stage 2: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfimkcoretrm1.html


Got my Stage 1 mount in the mail today. It looks great, and I can't wait to get it installed! (Hopefully it fits :laugh: )

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more sunglasses. Thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

pete, 
i was wondering if BFI could make a polyurethane solution for control arm/ anti lift mounts for the MKV? 

also when do you think the BFI clutch/flywheel kits will be available


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I would love to see more options for bushings


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> pete,
> i was wondering if BFI could make a polyurethane solution for control arm/ anti lift mounts for the MKV?
> 
> also when do you think the BFI clutch/flywheel kits will be available





mmrabbit said:


> I would love to see more options for bushings


 It's a possibility, but not in our development pipeline.. 
Too many other projects and parts in development to focus on that. 
Maybe when the platform matures a little more it's something we'll visit. 

The clutch kits are bound to be out in the relatively near future. 
We have a test setup in my 2.5T and it's been excellent. 
A little bit of chatter, but any lightweight flywheel is going to make noise. 
Otherwise, it holds strong under load and has proven to be reliable thus far.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's a possibility, but not in our development pipeline..
> Too many other projects and parts in development to focus on that.
> Maybe when the platform matures a little more it's something we'll visit.
> 
> ...


 other than the clutch kits, are there any other parts in development for the 2.5l that we should look out for in the future?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> other than the clutch kits, are there any other parts in development for the 2.5l that we should look out for in the future?


 Nothing 2.5l specific, but we do have Mk5/6 _front_ swaybars in production. 
We're just waiting for production to finish those and they'll be available for sale. 

You never know what the future will hold..


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing 2.5l specific, but we do have Mk5/6 _front_ swaybars in production.
> We're just waiting for production to finish those and they'll be available for sale.
> 
> You never know what the future will hold..


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

We sold a few sets of 2.5l mounts in the last several days. 
Where's the feedback at? Speak up!


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I have had a full set of stage 1 on the car for about 25K Car still vibrates a little (I like it). The power you put down is much smoother(hardly any wheel hop) You now can lay down a pretty long patch of rubber LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I have had a full set of stage 1 on the car for about 25K Car still vibrates a little (I like it). The power you put down is much smoother(hardly any wheel hop) You now can lay down a pretty long patch of rubber LOL


 Thanks for the feedback, we're glad you're enjoying the mounts! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our H2O Promotion has ended!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

:sly: I wanted to look for the Transmission mount on the website and I get : 
*Error establishing a database connection*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

disphunktion said:


> :sly: I wanted to look for the Transmission mount on the website and I get :
> *Error establishing a database connection*


Strange. 
I'm not having any issues from my smartphone. 
Please try again.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

Bought the Stage 2 engine mount during the H20 special, will post a review about it combined with my stage 2 tranny mount and torque arm insert.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Golf_Gr said:


> Bought the Stage 2 engine mount during the H20 special, will post a review about it combined with my stage 2 tranny mount and torque arm insert.


Enjoy and let us know what you think!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

New first page graphics bump!


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Just make sure to cross your t's and dot your i's or you wont get your mounts in....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

f5racing said:


> Just make sure to cross your t's and dot your i's or you wont get your mounts in....


I see what you did there..
It's unfortunate H2O effected your order and contributed to an uncharacteristic delay.
We're a relatively small outfit (contrary to what most think) and our mounts are our most popular product. 
We do our best to stay ahead of demand - particularly around shows - but production can only put out so many mounts.
If you want high quality, one-off custom automotive products, sometimes you have to wait.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I see what you did there..
> It's unfortunate H2O effected your order and contributed to an uncharacteristic delay.
> We're a relatively small outfit (contrary to what most think) and our mounts are our most popular product.
> We do our best to stay ahead of demand - particularly around shows - but production can only put out so many mounts.
> If you want high quality, one-off custom automotive products, sometimes you have to wait.


I didn't slip through the cracks this time? I don't remember having an issue with the time, just the total failure in communication. When I order something on a Friday, understanding it is before a show, I expect some delay. But when I call the shop on Wednesday to check on the order and to find out if the part is in stock, and I am told that *MY *part is in a box and getting shipped that day, I expect it to ship that day or for a phone call to be placed (at least an email) to explain why it isn't going to happen. I also expect better customer service when I call in, rather than being told that I "slipped through the cracks..." That is just downright poor service, especially when you are not the only game in town for the parts you supply. 

On a side note, everything that I ordered from other vendors during the same two day period, has already arrived. I was informed by email and by phone of the delays, and the ship times promised by them were adhered to. They were also high quality, one-off custom automotive products...

Hopefully if I have to order from BFI again, the order (at least the service) will go smoother.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

If you were provided incorrect information about when your order would be shipped, I apologize. We're human and mistakes happen. Did anyone intentionally try to inconvenience you or hold up the delivery of your order? Absolutely not. 

As far as other communication is concerned - a link is provided with every sales receipt to track the status of your order and we made it public on our website there would be delays due to H2O weekend and the influx of orders that would be received. The biggest concern of your's appears to be that you were told item X should ship in Y time.
Outside of there being an internal communication issue with 'Y', I don't see where we fell short in providing the tools and up front information about impending order delays. 
I explained all this over the phone, offered my apologizes for the inconvenience and now I've made it public here. We made a mistake and we'll learn from it. 
If you have any addition concerns, or talking points, please PM me or email [email protected]

Respectfully,

Pete
BFI


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you were provided incorrect information about when your order would be shipped, I apologize. We're human and mistakes happen.


This is all it would have taken over the phone to save my business. I appreciate it now, even if it is too late for the mounts.

Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i:heart: the billet trans mount i picked up not too long ago the complete set of mounts are well worth it and my experience with BFI customer service has been nothing short of spectacular!

see you guys at oktoberfest this weekend:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> ... see you guys at oktoberfest this weekend:beer::beer:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's good reason to replace your trans inserts.. 130k of daily driving means your stock insert is _smooshed_.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> eace:


Pete,

Just placed my order for a trans mount instert! I did cross my t's this time....


Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

f5racing said:


> Pete,
> 
> Just placed my order for a trans mount instert! I did cross my t's this time....
> 
> ...


Brian,

We should have those in stock without a doubt. 
I'll be sure the processing guys get that out the door ASAP on Monday. 

Pete
BFI


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Brian,
> 
> We should have those in stock without a doubt.
> I'll be sure the processing guys get that out the door ASAP on Monday.
> ...



Awesome, sounds wonderful Pete! Thanks again for your help.

Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

f5racing said:


> Awesome, sounds wonderful Pete! Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Brian


Your insert was packaged and shipped earlier today.
A tracking number should have been sent to you automatically.
If you did not receive it let me know and I'll forward it to you.
Thanks for your business! :beer:


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Your insert was packaged and shipped earlier today.
> A tracking number should have been sent to you automatically.
> If you did not receive it let me know and I'll forward it to you.
> Thanks for your business! :beer:


Pete,

I got the update and the info notice from UPS. Can't wait to get this installed before Road Atlanta this weekend!

Thanks,

Brian

:beer:


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Got my trans insert yesterday. Will install it tonight. Thanks Pete!

**Free Bump**


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet, good news for my car, bad news for my bank account.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Black Friday Sale was a huge hit! Thanks everyone!


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't want to spend the money on these, but your current sale makes it hard to resist. Ordering a full set soon.

EDIT: and bought, can't wait to get these in.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

Ordered mine on Friday at midnight. Hopefully they process and ship the orders quickly! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the orders guys! :thumbup::beer: 
We're _still_ working on getting orders out from Black Friday weekend. 
It was a really excellent weekend for us, but it created a tremendous amount of work. 
The processing guys are working to get all orders out by the end of the business week.


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


 Hahahahaha, so awesome. Really need to scrape some money together to buy a set


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the orders guys! :thumbup::beer:
> We're _still_ working on getting orders out from Black Friday weekend.
> It was a really excellent weekend for us, but it created a tremendous amount of work.
> The processing guys are working to get all orders out by the end of the business week.


 Got mine today. These things are beastly! 

Are there installation instructions for the transmission mount?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DUSlider said:


> Got mine today. These things are beastly!
> 
> Are there installation instructions for the transmission mount?


 http://blackforestindustries.com/FSitems/instructions/Mk5transinsertinstructions.pdf 
the billet mount is much easier to do, as you are doing a simple swap


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

Engine mount and trans mounts last night. Didn't get to sleep til 4:30. BFI bolts sucked and I had to drive home from Jerz.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*



SimpleStaple said:


> Engine mount and trans mounts last night. Didn't get to sleep til 4:30. BFI bolts sucked and I had to drive home from Jerz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What was the problem with the bolts that BFI provided? Haven't gotten around to installing mine yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> ... BFI bolts sucked and I had to drive home from Jerz. ...


 Definitely let me know what issues you had with our bolts. They should have been an exact fit for your 2.5l mounts. 
You can reply here, or PM. I will definitely resolve whatever issue you had.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*



[email protected] said:


> Definitely let me know what issues you had with our bolts. They should have been an exact fit for your 2.5l mounts.
> You can reply here, or PM. I will definitely resolve whatever issue you had.


 On my 2012, once the frame bolts were in, they were torqued in but still had a small space as though they weren't riveted down entirely.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> On my 2012, once the frame bolts were in, they were torqued in but still had a small space as though they weren't riveted down entirely.


 Interesting. This is the first report I have heard of that happening! 
If you still have our bolts, please measure the usable/thread length and either respond here or PM me the number. 
Did you end up reusing your stock bolts? Was any modification to the bolt required? 
I will most definitely be letting our R&D engineer know what happened with your bolts/installation.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*



[email protected] said:


> Interesting. This is the first report I have heard of that happening!
> If you still have our bolts, please measure the usable/thread length and either respond here or PM me the number.
> Did you end up reusing your stock bolts? Was any modification to the bolt required?
> I will most definitely be letting our R&D engineer know what happened with your bolts/installation.


 Thus is Brendan by the way-- really appreciate your help, Pete!

I will measure this evening. I did re-use my OEM bolts.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our XMas Shipping Promotion has ended!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

Just saying i hope my wife ordered my mount... Go ahead and let me know if you have any questions about or Address. 
She's not talking, and i need to make sure she ordered the right part... Crossing my fingers...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Just saying i hope my wife ordered my mount...


You snooper! 
She might have, possibly, perhaps, perchance ordered you motor mounts, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Just saying i hope my wife ordered my mount... Go ahead and let me know if you have any questions about or Address.
> She's not talking, and i need to make sure she ordered the right part... Crossing my fingers...
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Damn, I wish my wife bought me gifts like that. Although her understanding of a 'mount' is slightly different...wait for it :laugh:

On topic: I will buy these eventually (come onnnnn year-end bonus!)


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

I got her to break on my bwp/integrated valve cover... Now just wanting these mounts

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

Pete I received the box in the mail today. Thanks for keeping me in mind. :thumbup: :thumbup: for BFI and their top notch customer service. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> Pete I received the box in the mail today. Thanks for keeping me in mind. :thumbup: :thumbup: for BFI and their top notch customer service.


Good, good. I instructed those guys to send it out as soon as possible. Sorry it took longer then initially expected.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Blargh, still haven't installed these, work and weather aren't co-operating...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone have their stock passenger side motor mount laying around still? I need to have one in my hands by the end of the month.

edit: got one


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting. This is the first report I have heard of that happening!
> If you still have our bolts, please measure the usable/thread length and either respond here or PM me the number.
> Did you end up reusing your stock bolts? Was any modification to the bolt required?
> I will most definitely be letting our R&D engineer know what happened with your bolts/installation.


I seem to have had a similar issue. Were the wrong bolts sent? I am currently reusing my stock bolts.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

killerbunny said:


> I seem to have had a similar issue. Were the wrong bolts sent? I am currently reusing my stock bolts.


What size should the bolts be. I expect to be installing these in the next few weeks, I'd rather find out before than during that I have the wrong ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> I seem to have had a similar issue. Were the wrong bolts sent? I am currently reusing my stock bolts.


I'm not familiar with this being a problem. 
My only guess is the guys in the back are packaging the wrong bolts..
Did you stock bolts tightened down to the baseplate ok?
How long are the bolts that we sent you? PM or reply. 
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Black Forest The 13% Sale has ended!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not familiar with this being a problem.
> My only guess is the guys in the back are packaging the wrong bolts..
> Did you stock bolts tightened down to the baseplate ok?
> How long are the bolts that we sent you? PM or reply.
> Thanks!


 The stock bolts were fine. Where were the bolts with the partial thread supposed to go? I want to make sure I didn't mix them up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

The two longer, partially threaded bolts go into the bracket that bolts to the head - they are the two front bolts that mount the engine mount to the head.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The two longer, partially threaded bolts go into the bracket that bolts to the head - they are the two front bolts that mount the engine mount to the head.


 Well I am stupid :banghead: I mixed that up. All the bolts are in the right place now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

I need a heated garage, day off but 14 degree temps, no installation today, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

DUSlider said:


> I need a heated garage, day off but 14 degree temps, no installation today, lol


 Winter - such a drag! :thumbdown:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

Aerodynamics?? Yes,.it is.

Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Going to need to order some soon :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> Going to need to order some soon :thumbup:


We'll be waiting.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Any discount if we buy transmission and engine mounts?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I have two questions. I have a 2008 Rabbit 5-speed. That is definitely the two hole transmission replacement mount correct? I feel like I remember some talk a while back that it could be either two or three hole. I just want to make sure before I order. Also, how would one mount do without the other one installed if I have to buy them separately for financial reasons? It will wear the OE mount out more quickly, but the aftermarket mount should be fine right?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*



cbs_24 said:


> I have two questions. I have a 2008 Rabbit 5-speed. That is definitely the two hole transmission replacement mount correct? I feel like I remember some talk a while back that it could be either two or three hole. I just want to make sure before I order. Also, how would one mount do without the other one installed if I have to buy them separately for financial reasons? It will wear the OE mount out more quickly, but the aftermarket mount should be fine right?


You will be fine with just one for a while. Have you considered the insert for the Tranny and the complete Motor? This way you save money and have everything


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*



cbs_24 said:


> I have two questions. I have a 2008 Rabbit 5-speed. That is definitely the two hole transmission replacement mount correct? I feel like I remember some talk a while back that it could be either two or three hole. I just want to make sure before I order. Also, how would one mount do without the other one installed if I have to buy them separately for financial reasons? It will wear the OE mount out more quickly, but the aftermarket mount should be fine right?


The 2.5l 5speed tranny is two bolt hole, three bolts is for the 6 speed. Don't waste your time with the insert (although it is good bang for your buck the complete billet replacement is more robust) 

The oem mounts shouldn't wear out too bad, I replaced them one at a time since money didn't permit doing it all at once and the car was fine. I have had these in for a while now and they still feel great!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

*BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

Thanks for the responses. That's what I was thinking nick. If I'm going to go through all the work for the install, I figured might as well get the complete billet replacement. Plus all the drilling for the insert seems like something I don't want to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> I have two questions. I have a 2008 Rabbit 5-speed. That is definitely the two hole transmission replacement mount correct? ...


Your 2008 5-speed has a 2-hole transmission mount - for sure.



TylerO28 said:


> You will be fine with just one for a while. Have you considered the insert for the Tranny and the complete Motor? This way you save money and have everything


This isn't a half bad idea. Something I was going to suggest myself. 



nickbeezy said:


> ... Don't waste your time with the insert (although it is good bang for your buck the complete billet replacement is more robust) ...


The complete replacement mount is definitely better, but the insert works pretty damn well and you can't argue the performance/dollar ratio! 
I'm glad you're still enjoying your complete replacement mounts. :thumbup::thumbup:
See you at SOWO maybe? If not, Waterfest? If not Waterfest, H2O? :laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad you're still enjoying your complete replacement mounts. :thumbup::thumbup:
> See you at SOWO maybe? If not, Waterfest? If not Waterfest, H2O? :laugh:


i might have to step it up to stage 2 stiffness when i get boosted this summer. ill be at SOWO, Waterfest, H2O, and Oktoberfest! :beer: see you there.

PS do you guys still go to bugout?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> i might have to step it up to stage 2 stiffness when i get boosted this summer. ill be at SOWO, Waterfest, H2O, and Oktoberfest! :beer: see you there.
> 
> PS do you guys still go to bugout?


Excellent. :thumbup:
No BugOut this year.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

I got mine. 
Haven't been installed yet, but they look pretty :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> I got mine.
> Haven't been installed yet, but they look pretty :heart:


 Well, what are you waiting for?!


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well, what are you waiting for?!


 Gotta lay the paint down first


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just put my Stage 2 mounts in last week. I drove over 150 miles that day, I love them so much! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

*BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

I need more monies so I can buy both complete stage 1 replacements! You guys are lucky you make the only 2.5 mount, it means I have to buy a matching tranny mount too :thumbup:


Tapatalkin'


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thagodeus said:


> ... You guys are lucky you make the only 2.5 mount ...


 You guys are lucky we care about the 2.5-platform!  
You'll really like the mounts -- let us know when you're ready to purchase. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You guys are lucky we care about the 2.5-platform!
> You'll really like the mounts -- let us know when you're ready to purchase. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Touché :laugh: and will do :thumbup:


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> I got mine.
> Haven't been installed yet, but they look pretty :heart:


 You aren't the only one, STILL haven't installed mine...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Surely everyone here is following mldouthi's Non-Stanced Rabbit thread. 
If not, here's a couple of side-by-side videos of his car with and without our mounts.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Surely everyone here is following mldouthi's Non-Stanced Rabbit thread.
> If not, here's a couple of side-by-side videos of his car with and without our mounts.


 Impressive :thumbup: 

I can't wait


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

cbs_24 said:


> Any discount if we buy transmission and engine mounts?


 
I'd be interested to know this as well...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

biggerbigben said:


> I'd be interested to know this as well...


 Surely I would have answered this question when it was originally asked, but I must have missed it! 
No package prices are currently available for the MK5/MK6 platforms, everything is sold individually.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Surely I would have answered this question when it was originally asked, but I must have missed it!
> No package prices are currently available for the MK5/MK6 platforms, everything is sold individually.


 Let me know when there might be as there is a sale right here! :laugh: 

I need a mk5/6 2.5 motor mount, a mk4 02m transmission mount & a mk4 02m dog bone - Stage 3 all round as need minimal movement for the conversion into the elise.. :screwy:


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

biggerbigben said:


> Let me know when there might be as there is a sale right here! :laugh:
> 
> I need a mk5/6 2.5 motor mount, a mk4 02m transmission mount & a mk4 02m dog bone - Stage 3 all round as need minimal movement for the conversion into the elise.. :screwy:


 Black Friday sale was where it was at.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

DUSlider said:


> Black Friday sale was where it was at.


 I know.. I missed that! :banghead:


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

might be a stupid question but could making the engine stiffer cause problems in the engine from vibrations or cause other problems else where being that there is less give? I have the bsh dog bone mount and I was looking to get these mounts to.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

hazard520 said:


> might be a stupid question but could making the engine stiffer cause problems in the engine from vibrations or cause other problems else where being that there is less give? I have the bsh dog bone mount and I was looking to get these mounts to.


 More aggressive setups - like Stage 2 all around - would transmit additional vibrations into the cabin of the car, but that's about the only negative aspect to having stiffer mounts on your 2.5l.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Cool beans, thanks for the response. I will be placing my order for both stage 1 engine and Trans mounts mid may


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok, so I FINALLY, got my engine and transmission mounts installed today. Problems and questions I have. 

I had trouble using the one bolt provided for the front two holes (top) of the Engine (passenger side) mount. It would not tighten all the way. I used the stock bolts there for now until I get some feedback about them. Comparing the new bolt that goes there to the stock one, the stock one is not threaded all the way to the end of the bolt and the end is tapered. The new bolts aren't. I'm wondering if the hole in the block is tapered as well and thus why I couldn't tighten the new bolt all the way. 

Also, the new bolts were all 15mm heads, the stock ones were 16mm. 

I had to adjust my jack a few times to get the new engine side mount installed. Seems the stock engine mount was really sagging. (I have 47k miles on mine). Made it a PITA to get all the bolts in for the new mount. 

There is a two holed black flat/straight bracket that came with the engine side mount. I am not sure what this was for exactly. The only thing I can think of is that it's to extend the bracket that attaches and secures the washer fluid filler neck so that it has two mounting points, securing it to the top of the engine mount. However it wasn't really lining up so I didn't install it. The instructions posted here... 

http://blackforestindustries.com/images/25instructions.pdf 

don't mention anything about this piece. 

My Rabbit had two bolts for the fuel line retainer, obviously the new engine mount doesn't have holes for these. 

I took a quick 40 mile drive around after the install. I'm not sure how to describe the vibrations for these mounts (stg 1), it startled me at first and I thought something was broken or I did something wrong. My car feels like it has a rough diesel engine in it. I'm assuming and hoping these vibrations get better after a few hundred miles. 

There is no more herky jerky action when downshifting (6spd auto) or when letting off the gas with the revs up in a lower gear like there was before. There is something different about my exhaust (Eurojet) though I won't be able to tell for sure until the cabin vibrations subside. 

There seems to be a little more power getting to the wheels at higher rpms, though this may just be my mind playing tricks on me or because of the throttle body alignment that the ECU does after the battery has been disconnected for awhile. 

I still have the torque arm insert to install, not sure how this will change things compared to what they seem now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, BFI used 2 of my pictures without my consent!  
AWESOME. 

seriously, i dont care, i just find it cool that they used my stuff  ... but do include this one on the pdf!!! 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5203647-2.5L-I5_motor-mount_DIY 

can i make a request? provide the owners or buyers with the link to the DIY so that they can post the motor mount questions there. it would be slightly more organized, imo. 

-------------------------- 
DU Slider: 
ypu are refering to this braket, right? 










its function: it counters the side to side movement of the engine... look at the vid (oem mounts) and you'll see them. 
i cut mine and put it back on my BSH mount, it makes no noticiable difference, but without it, on the long run you could have a mount failure.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea, I wasn't sure what that was for. It seemed too beefy to only support the washer fluid filler neck, lol. So the bolt to the right is not in and is not attached to anything with the new mount. I asume the extra bracket was to extend that to the top of the new mount. It just didn't seem to reach properly. 

I'll take a look at it again tomorrow.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Just to update. Pete sent me the correct hardware set for my car. Apparently I got the FSI or TSI hardware for their mounts. I asked Pete about the extra bracket. He said that they engineered the new mount to account for the side movement of the engine.

Installed the correct bolts today for my Rabbit. Vibrations are still more than what I expected but aren't bad. I honestly think my engine just idles rough. I need to do a throttle body cleaning.

I was going to install BFI's torque arm insert today, however discovered my passenger side inner CV boot was torn as it was leaking grease. It was probably damaged during my last suspension installation as the passenger side axle came out of the trans and I believe we turned it a bit too much getting it back in. I don't have a half day for awhile to mess with it so it's going to the dealer tomorrow so I don't keep driving with a bad cv boot.

Any tips for getting the dogbone bolt out without breaking the head off. My impact gun is out of commission, gave it a few tries with my breaker bar but couldn't get enough leverage as I was just sliding on the ground underneath the car. lol.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

> Any tips for getting the dogbone bolt out without breaking the head off. My impact gun is out of commission, gave it a few tries with my breaker bar but couldn't get enough leverage as I was just sliding on the ground underneath the car. lol.


I used a breaker bar and about a 3 foot pipe, came right out.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you all out of stock of the transmission mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> Are you all out of stock of the transmission mounts?


We should have the Stage 1 5-speed Transmission Mounts available for sale now.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Sweet, just ordered one 



[email protected] said:


> We should have the Stage 1 5-speed Transmission Mounts available for sale now.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

My are in, and look GREAT.
Haven't tried them out yet, seeing as how the car is still apart.
But yes, they look good :thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> My are in, and look GREAT.
> Haven't tried them out yet, seeing as how the car is still apart.
> But yes, they look good :thumbup:


Thanks for the feedback. Let us know what you think once they break in. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Christmas in July promotion has expired! Thanks for all your orders!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Wrong thread but engine mount should be my next next purchase :thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

SocoJoe said:


> Wrong thread but engine mount should be my next next purchase :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

I enjoy my mounts


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> I enjoy my mounts


 Nice touch!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

what is the little black 2 holed plate thats about 3" long, for? It wasnt referenced in the install instructions. left me puzzled as sh!t


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

the4ringer said:


> what is the little black 2 holed plate thats about 3" long, for? It wasnt referenced in the install instructions. left me puzzled as sh!t


 That little bracket is for '09+ TSI vehicles and for some 2.5l vehicles that have a fuel line bracket. 
We've found that almost all 2.5l do not have this fuel line bracket, but for the few that do we include this piece. 
Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

ah. not a problem. it was the worry of 'extra parts' haha. Just neared 400mi on the mounts and love them! They look amazing and perform just as well as they look. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

the4ringer said:


> ... Just neared 400mi on the mounts and love them! They look amazing and perform just as well as they look. :thumbup:


 Glad you're enjoying them! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got mine installed last Friday and immediately took her to the track. What a MAJOR improvement!!

Most of the descriptions after installing these do not give the product justice. So happy I got these.

Thanks BFI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Just got mine installed last Friday and immediately took her to the track. What a MAJOR improvement!!
> 
> Most of the descriptions after installing these do not give the product justice. So happy I got these.
> 
> Thanks BFI!


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Just got mine installed last Friday and immediately took her to the track. What a MAJOR improvement!!
> 
> Most of the descriptions after installing these do not give the product justice. So happy I got these.
> 
> Thanks BFI!


Did you pick stage 1 or 2?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Muad Dub said:


> Did you pick stage 1 or 2?


Went with the stage 1. I wouldnt want to know how the stage 2 is 

I almost firmly believe that stage 2 would probably be overkill unless its a pure track car


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Went with the stage 1. I wouldnt want to know how the stage 2 is
> 
> I almost firmly believe that stage 2 would probably be overkill unless its a pure track car


That's what I figured, well I guess I know what I'm saving for to go along with the turbo next year :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Went with the stage 1. I wouldnt want to know how the stage 2 is
> 
> I almost firmly believe that stage 2 would probably be overkill unless its a pure track car


That sounds like someone is just too scared to make their car a full track car!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> That sounds like someone is just too scared to make their car a full track car!


if you wanted full on track car they have the stage 3 mounts ....stage 1 is perfect for daily driving. like pete said before, the performance goes way up while still retaining comfort. i have been in the stage 2 and its too much vibration for everyday commuting or long distance trips imo.

i'm checking in after about a year of use (roughly 20k miles) on the full set of stage 1 bfi mounts and mine are performing/ holding up as good as when i first picked them up. i hope these things will continue to last over the next several years.:thumbup: for quality products


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm using stage 2 mounts on my daily, and it is a bit much. Is there enough of a performance gain over stage 1 to justify the increase in vibration? I doubt it, but at least I won't have to worry about motor movement...


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got the stage 1 full Trans mount I'm about a month out from getting the engine mount. is it ok to just put the Trans mount in without doing the engine mount to? Or should i just wait till i have both to install? Will just having the trans mount in and not the engine mount cause more stress on the trans mount and mess it up? My car has 105xxx on the mounts. Sorry for all the questions don't wanna mess up the mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

hazard520 said:


> Just got the stage 1 full Trans mount I'm about a month out from getting the engine mount. is it ok to just put the Trans mount in without doing the engine mount to? Or should i just wait till i have both to install? Will just having the trans mount in and not the engine mount cause more stress on the trans mount and mess it up? My car has 105xxx on the mounts. Sorry for all the questions don't wanna mess up the mount.


Plenty of people install one mount at a time. I don't foresee you having any issues. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Ordered a set of stage 1 full replacement mounts a couple days ago. Can't wait to get them installed! Thank you for supporting the 2.5 platform!

My engine is currently very very floppy. May have broken something not really sure! Can't wait to get the front end under control. When this car was new the front end did not lift like it does now. I remember because it was one of the things I was looking for specifically. The stock engine mounts definitely wear out very fast!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

What's the NVH like on these?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

tchilds said:


> Ordered a set of stage 1 full replacement mounts a couple days ago. Can't wait to get them installed! Thank you for supporting the 2.5 platform! ...


We'll do our best to see these hit the road next week when we return from H2O. This combined with machining delays on the brackets are why some of the mounts are listed as 'pre-order' on the website.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What's the NVH like on these?


Nearly non-existing with the Stage 1 mounts. If you're an enthusiast, you'll have zero complaints with these mounts.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

So how many total mounts are there for the 2.5 w/ tiptronic? Looking to possibly pick up a set at y'alls Oktoberfest, any specials?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

xtentual said:


> So how many total mounts are there for the 2.5 w/ tiptronic? Looking to possibly pick up a set at y'alls Oktoberfest, any specials?


There are three total mounts. 

Engine Side
Transmission Side
Torque Arm Insert
We'll be running specials at the show. Bring your wallet! :laugh:


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There are three total mounts.
> 
> Engine Side
> Transmission Side
> ...


Any chance you guys will be offering install services on said mounts during the show?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

xtentual said:


> Any chance you guys will be offering install services on said mounts during the show?


There are no plans to offer such services, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We'll be running specials at the show. Bring your wallet! :laugh:


Bring more money for that shift knob too, picked one up at H2Oi on the Saturday. Install was a breeze and well worth the money. Top notch fit and finish! :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> Bring more money for that shift knob too, picked one up at H2Oi on the Saturday. Install was a breeze and well worth the money. Top notch fit and finish! :beer:


What about heat and cold? If it's uncomfortable to touch in our extreme seasonal temperatures (120F summers to -25F winters) I'll buy one as soon as BFI makes an embroidered shift sock w/ that beautiful logo on the top for the crap weather.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What about heat and cold? If it's uncomfortable to touch in our extreme seasonal temperatures (120F summers to -25F winters) I'll buy one as soon as BFI makes an embroidered shift sock w/ that beautiful logo on the top for the crap weather.


The way I see it, where I live, you've got gloves on at -40C either way inside the car, so meh. And I'm sure in summer it won't be horrid unless in direct sunlight. It's a topnotch high quality piece that looks fantastic!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> The way I see it, where I live, you've got gloves on at -40C either way inside the car, so meh. And I'm sure in summer it won't be horrid unless in direct sunlight. It's a topnotch high quality piece that looks fantastic!


The problem here is that there's nothing but direct sunlight. There aren't any trees and there's no parking garage near my office.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought a 10x20 screen tent (cut screens out in your case) at walmart for $40. It is free standing but also came with a plethora of good metal stakes that will work in any ground except sand (fill plastic grocery bags with sand/rocks or snow if the stakes don't work). Tape a "emergency blanket" $3 above your head to reflect most of the UV that gets through the cheap fabric.

It is free standing, if not windy.  My wife yelling for me one day... I found our tent 50 feet in the air blowing and twisting its way up our century old maple tree... fun times fun times.


I saw ya'll shipped my mounts, omw to pick them up tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Loving the stage 1 complete replacement in my mk5. They added a lot of grumble to the engine. The install was really easy, I barely had to mess with the jack or moving the engine around to get everything lined up.

Once I get to the right rpm you can barely notice the extra vibrations versus stock. My car handles much more precisely with these mounts, really enjoying the quicker feed back and better response. My stock engine mounts were really worn out and just shutting the car off you could feel the engine flopping around. With the complete replacement it barely moves now and really puts the power to the ground. I have to be careful in traffic getting used to the new mounts as my car can pull out and accelerate much faster than it could before the upgrade. I'm really enjoying the new sportier feel of my MKV.

I forgot to mention, my diesel geek short shifter is awesome now. Before I upgraded my mounts, the engine flopped around and the linkage did not work as well as it does now. The short shifter only made it more apparent that the shift linkage was moving around. With your new complete replacement mounts my shifter always does what its supposed to, every time, and the overall feel of it is much better. I realigned my shift linkage after installing the new mounts but it turned out it wasn't even necessary. Since installing the mounts I have yet to feel like I'm going to bend a fork or do something stupid. They have also completely cured the 2nd gear grind I was having a habitual problem with.

Thanks for the mounts and the awesome customer service Pete.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

tchilds said:


> Loving the stage 1 complete replacement in my mk5. ...


Thanks for the detailed review on our mounts! :thumbup:


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

Just ordered my stage 1 tranny mount. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought about something driving home from work today listening to my engine at 70mph on the interstate.

Have you guys made a bracket similar to the original OE motor mount/fender bracket? My theory is that original bracket carries a lot of the noise from the valve train and belt drive, as well as some engine vibes, to the outside fender where the noise dissipates rather than traveling down the mount into the body/cabin.

I am curious if you noticed any noise differences. Im already shade tree engineering some brackets out of different metals to see if I can get the projection back like my stock mounts had. Im still on a stock exhaust so engine tone is important to me. Im just trying to see what my options are.

Over all the tone of engine and exhaust is improved as we all seem to notice but I want the full effect whatever that is.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

are you out of stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

darkorb said:


> are you out of stock?


Yeah, we're out of stock of base plates, but we should have those welded and ready to go very, very soon! 
Please click the blue 'Notify Me!' button in the product listing and we'll send you an e-mail as soon as they're available.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, we're out of stock of base plates, but we should have those welded and ready to go very, very soon!
> Please click the blue 'Notify Me!' button in the product listing and we'll send you an e-mail as soon as they're available.


Did that. Can't wait


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Good move on the switch to black poly. It'll look much cleaner in the bay :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Good move on the switch to black poly. It'll look much cleaner in the bay :beer:


Yeah, I thought so too. :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

The black poly seems to be stiffer than the yellow, I replaced the yellow with the black inserts on Thursday and they still are not broke in.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Im on the site to order now, the engine mount is black and the tranny one is yellow. Can i get them both black? (Poster above seems to think the yellow/black is NOT the same stiffness)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*



Rabbidrabbitt said:


> The black poly seems to be stiffer than the yellow, I replaced the yellow with the black inserts on Thursday and they still are not broke in.


The black poly has been bumped a tad from 65a to 70a. We determined this would benefit to nearly all platforms - added performance benefits, increased poly life expectancy and at little to no sacrifice of overall comfort. 



darkorb said:


> Im on the site to order now, the engine mount is black and the tranny one is yellow. Can i get them both black? (Poster above seems to think the yellow/black is NOT the same stiffness)
> 
> Thanks Pete!


The Stage 1 poly is still yellow for MK5/MK6 trans mounts, but black poly should be available in the very near future. If you don't plan on shaving your bay, the yellow would work just fine on the trans side - it's completely out of sight and trans mounts don't see the same wear as the engine side, so stiffer poly here doesn't provide the same benefits as it does on the engine side. I wouldn't hesitate to run 65a or 70a on the trans side in the 2.5l. For the engine side, 70a is a little nicer.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok great thanks for your help. Will place order now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

darkorb said:


> Ok great thanks for your help. Will place order now


:thumbup:


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

does the trans mount INSERT provide as much of an upgrade compared to the complete mount? I want to get the engine mount, but also want to save a bit of money by going with the trans mount insert instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

poonpower said:


> does the trans mount INSERT provide as much of an upgrade compared to the complete mount? I want to get the engine mount, but also want to save a bit of money by going with the trans mount insert instead.


The transmission insert does a remarkable job for how simple it is. 
It will provide 80% of the benefits of the complete replacement transmission mount at a fraction of the cost.
Buying the complete replacement engine mount along with a transmission insert is an excellent way to upgrade both mounts and save a little cash in the process. :thumbup:


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Will you guys have the mounts for sale at SOWO? Hoping so as it'd be far cheaper than shipping/duty to up here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Muad Dub said:


> Will you guys have the mounts for sale at SOWO? Hoping so as it'd be far cheaper than shipping/duty to up here.


Yes, we plan on bringing 2.5l motor mounts to SOWO.


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

please have some online sales sooooooon because Im located in Canada and can't come to SOWO

Would love to buy a set and solve the wobbly engine's problems, haha


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we plan on bringing 2.5l motor mounts to SOWO.


Awesome I will see you there, guess now I need to get some cash since I doubt you'll be taking plastic :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

poonpower said:


> please have some online sales sooooooon because Im located in Canada and can't come to SOWO
> 
> Would love to buy a set and solve the wobbly engine's problems, haha


Stay tuned! 



Muad Dub said:


> Awesome I will see you there, guess now I need to get some cash since I doubt you'll be taking plastic :laugh:


We accept cash as well as Visa and Mastercard. :thumbup:


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ​


What's this, a sale????


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

poonpower said:


> What's this, a sale????


No sales, just awesome, must have motor mounts.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

*BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkV 2.5L*

I installed full set of stage 1 mounts on my 2007 rabbit and all provided bolts were shorter then the stock bolts. 

Is this normal? 

Also I know vibrations etc will be bad for awhile but at thruway speeds the nvh and droning from the vibrations is headache inducing.

Also all bolts were six sided but for some reason the included bolt for the engine side rear/lower is a Allen bolt.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rdurty2 said:


> I installed full set of stage 1 mounts on my 2007 rabbit and all provided bolts were shorter then the stock bolts.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> ...


Yes, the bolts are intentionally shorter. The baseplate thickness of our mounts is less than stock, thus the need for short hardware. 

Vibrations will be most noticeable during the first 250-500 miles. 
Afterwards, they should be hardly noticeable.
Granted, if you have Stage 2, they'll always vibrate some. 
Stage 1, however, will be vibe free after break-in. 

Send me a PM about those bolts. 
They should all be the same for ease of installation.
I'd like to know more for curiosity sake.

Otherwise, enjoy your new mounts! :thumbup:


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the bolts are intentionally shorter. The baseplate thickness of our mounts is less than stock, thus the need for short hardware.
> 
> Vibrations will be most noticeable during the first 250-500 miles.
> Afterwards, they should be hardly noticeable.
> ...


Thanks Pete, I sent you a PM.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Rdurty2 said:


> I installed full set of stage 1 mounts on my 2007 rabbit and all provided bolts were shorter then the stock bolts.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> ...


I understand the current STG 1 mounts are a little stiffer than when I got them. I got the engine and trans STG1 mount. I guess everyone has their own definition of hardly noticeable . They are most noticeable while idling and while slowing to a stop if the transmission shifts into 1st. Also when the AC is running. However when sitting at a stop my rear and side mirrors are vibrating. The vibration is also transmitted through the steering wheel. I'm not sure if it would translate through a video. Also, I'm wondering if having an automatic transmission has anything to do with it.

They aren't headache inducing, however if I ever sell this car I'll be putting the stock mounts back in because I'm sure whoever drive's it would think there is something wrong.
Also, my engine probably could use a seafoam treatment, I'm sure doing so would let it idle a little smoother which may help.

They've had problems with bolts before. When I got my mounts they sent me the install kit for the 2.0T.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

DUSlider said:


> I understand the current STG 1 mounts are a little stiffer than when I got them. I got the engine and trans STG1 mount. I guess everyone has their own definition of hardly noticeable . They are most noticeable while idling and while slowing to a stop if the transmission shifts into 1st. Also when the AC is running. However when sitting at a stop my rear and side mirrors are vibrating. The vibration is also transmitted through the steering wheel. I'm not sure if it would translate through a video. Also, I'm wondering if having an automatic transmission has anything to do with it.
> 
> They aren't headache inducing, however if I ever sell this car I'll be putting the stock mounts back in because I'm sure whoever drive's it would think there is something wrong.
> Also, my engine probably could use a seafoam treatment, I'm sure doing so would let it idle a little smoother which may help.
> ...



Do you have any software? I think all of them increase the idle to smooth out some vibrations.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

DUSlider said:


> I understand the current STG 1 mounts are a little stiffer than when I got them. I got the engine and trans STG1 mount. I guess everyone has their own definition of hardly noticeable . They are most noticeable while idling and while slowing to a stop if the transmission shifts into 1st. Also when the AC is running. However when sitting at a stop my rear and side mirrors are vibrating. The vibration is also transmitted through the steering wheel. I'm not sure if it would translate through a video. Also, I'm wondering if having an automatic transmission has anything to do with it.
> 
> They aren't headache inducing, however if I ever sell this car I'll be putting the stock mounts back in because I'm sure whoever drive's it would think there is something wrong.
> Also, my engine probably could use a seafoam treatment, I'm sure doing so would let it idle a little smoother which may help.
> ...


DUSlider,

A lot of what you're experiencing has to do with your vehicle being Tiptronic. My MK5 was manual transmission and my MK6 a Tiptronic. 

Vibrations in the manual were nearly non-existent. On the other hand, the MK6 does vibrate a little bit more because the automatic transmission doesn't disengage like a manual when you're idling. 

Overwhelming majority of the enthusiasts buying our mounts have a manual transmission, so when I talk about the mounts it's tailored to those customers. Still, I should mention the differences when speaking about the product. 

Like NoGarnish mentioned, software may help with the idle vibrations. Try putting your toe down a little bit an bump the idle up a couple hundred rpm. Better? 

Pete
BFI


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> DUSlider,
> 
> A lot of what you're experiencing has to do with your vehicle being Tiptronic. My MK5 was manual transmission and my MK6 a Tiptronic.
> 
> ...


I do have the C2 93 tune. Prior (though no mounts) I had GIAC, my idle was lowered with that tune to 650rpm. I got C2 and I know they say idle is raised to 800rpm, however I still think it's around 700rpm, maybe because I have an auto, unless my dealer reflashed my ECU and didn't tell me. That said I like these mounts, my stock mounts were garbage at just 40k miles. I understand the explanation about the transmission being the cause, makes sense. I've been putting it in neutral at a stop which lessons the vibrations. Didn't mean to make it seem like I was bashing these mounts!


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

I just did the torque mount insert on my 2008 Rabbit 5 speed manual with 83,000 miles. Nice improvement in the shifting with no increase in vibrations worth mentioning. I just ordered the stage 1 engine and transmission mount because it still feels too sloppy to me. I hope the vibrations/noise are minimal.

Does anyone have any experience with these mounts in the winter? I am wondering if they get much worse (vibration/noise) when it's cold outside.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

DUSlider said:


> I do have the C2 93 tune. Prior (though no mounts) I had GIAC, my idle was lowered with that tune to 650rpm. I got C2 and I know they say idle is raised to 800rpm, however I still think it's around 700rpm, maybe because I have an auto, unless my dealer reflashed my ECU and didn't tell me. That said I like these mounts, my stock mounts were garbage at just 40k miles. I understand the explanation about the transmission being the cause, makes sense. I've been putting it in neutral at a stop which lessons the vibrations. Didn't mean to make it seem like I was bashing these mounts!


No offense taken. It was necessary that I explain the difference between manual and auto for the next guy. Feel me?

Thanks for your feedback and continue to enjoy the mounts. :thumbup:




Fast VW said:


> I just did the torque mount insert on my 2008 Rabbit 5 speed manual with 83,000 miles. Nice improvement in the shifting with no increase in vibrations worth mentioning. I just ordered the stage 1 engine and transmission mount because it still feels too sloppy to me. I hope the vibrations/noise are minimal.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these mounts in the winter? I am wondering if they get much worse (vibration/noise) when it's cold outside.


Cold weather will make the mounts seem stiffer during cold startup, but it shouldn't make or break your decision to run the mounts. 
I had my Stage 1 mounts in my MK5 over winter and aside from some steering wheel vibrations when the car first started, they felt the same.
Granted, I'm in North Carolina so average winter morning temperatures are just around freezing.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Can anyone who has bought the new revision 2.5l engine mount recently tell me the lengths of the 5 mounting bolts? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------

